# Happy Birthday, Here's your cake!



## SoVerySoft (Jul 13, 2006)

I had fun finding a cake...well, ok...a cake _pic_ for Evil Princess last week, so I'd like to start a tradition - if it's your birthday, put in your request, and we'll find you a cake!

Today is Tracyarts' birthday, and thanks to the other birthday cake thread, I know what she wants. So...

View attachment fruittart.jpg


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRACY!​


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 13, 2006)

OMG, that is absolutely *swoonworthy*! 

Thanks! Hubby did not forget about my request, so tomorrow, to celebrate, we're going out for sushi and then to Central Market to pick up whatever I want from the pastry case. And it will definately be something very close to what's in that pic!

Tracy


----------



## jamie (Jul 13, 2006)

Happiest of Birthdays, Tracy!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 14, 2006)

I did get my fruit tart. 

We had sushi for supper and then stopped off at the Central Market (foodie heaven for people here in Houston) and got dessert. It had raspberries, strawberries, blackberries, and kiwi. And it was very, very delicious. 

I had my half with champagne that I mixed some Chambord raspberry liqueur into. 

Oh, so yummy!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 14, 2006)

That looks DEVINE!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 14, 2006)

Tracyarts said:


> I did get my fruit tart.
> 
> We had sushi for supper and then stopped off at the Central Market (foodie heaven for people here in Houston) and got dessert. It had raspberries, strawberries, blackberries, and kiwi. And it was very, very delicious.
> 
> ...



Champagne and Chambord...WOW! Sounds like a great cocktail. Glad you got your real tart - 

Ain't nothin like the real tart, baby!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

Ned, since I couldn't find you an elbow-dimple cake, I had to go with something else that makes us think of you 

View attachment ned_birthday_artist_pallete.jpg


Happy Birthday Ned!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2006)

Carla, here's hoping this rich chocolate ganache cake will make you sing!

View attachment choc1notes.jpg



Happy Birthday Carla!!​


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 24, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Carla, here's hoping this rich chocolate ganache cake will make you sing!



WOW! Oh, yeah...that'll do the trick.  

Thanks, darling!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2006)

I see in your profile that you like cats. Hope you enjoy your furry little cake! (and you can thank me later for not posting the pic of the kitty litter cake )

View attachment catcakesmall.jpg



Happy Birthday Carol!!​


----------



## Carol W. (Jul 27, 2006)

SVS, that is a cutie of a cake! I could never actually cut into a kitty, tho, so I would have to enjoy it with my eyes only!!! I have requested a big white cake for my celebration coming up Saturday, with festoons of pink roses on it. And I'd better get what I want-lol. 

It was a gorgeous day on my birthday, so rare in this generally lousy summer, so that made turning 56 almost worth it. Hubby took the day off to be with me and that was nice. Thanks tons for thinking of me and finding that adorable cake, it makes this birthday even more special!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment mossycake.jpg



Happy Birthday Mossy!!

Wish I could have found a bigger pic - but this is the closest I could come to a "Mossy Cake" ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 17, 2006)

View attachment cake_wc_ribbons_rose_lg.jpg


Happy Birthday Rosie!!​


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8579
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

SVS..that cake looks really nasty...but you are a sweetie to take the time to find all these things for us!!!
Mayeb if I close my eyes..I could eat it....oh hell..it's cake..of course I will eat it!!!!....

Thanks


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2006)

mossystate said:


> LOL
> 
> SVS..that cake looks really nasty...but you are a sweetie to take the time to find all these things for us!!!
> Mayeb if I close my eyes..I could eat it....oh hell..it's cake..of course I will eat it!!!!....
> ...




I have to agree, it wasn't very tempting, was it? Tell me your favorite kind of cake, or tell me a favorite color or hobby or something, and I will post a more delicious one


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2006)

View attachment ColletesTieDyeCake.jpg


The most colorful cake I could find!

Happy Birthday Tina!!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 19, 2006)

View attachment choc heart.jpg


Here's a "Dark Heart" cake for you 

Happy Birthday DarkHart!!​


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8616
> 
> 
> Here's a "Dark Heart" cake for you
> ...



* muah* thank you honey for this wonderful gift  

woow its look like i am going to gain weight because of that :eat1: 

kisses,

Dark_Hart :kiss2:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 8615
> 
> 
> The most colorful cake I could find!
> ...


Oh my. That's the prettiest (and perhaps the gaudiest) cake I've ever seen. I love it. It needs a couple of pink flamingos on the top, though.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:



> View attachment 8615
> 
> 
> The most colorful cake I could find!
> ...



OMG, that is the most beautiful cake I have ever seen, Randi! Yes, it's gaudi, but it's lovely.  You are so wonderful, and I'm sorry I didn't see this until just now. What a sweetie pie you are. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2006)

View attachment bee cake choc.jpg


I thought this cake was beeea-utiful!​
Happy Birthday BeaBea!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 27, 2006)

View attachment football_bumpy_cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Stephen!!!​
P.S. I found 2 Red Sox cakes but the pics were too small. And I wanted this to be yummy looking - and this cake looked good enough to eat!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

View attachment slice of yellow cake.jpg


HAPPY BIRTHDAY FUZZY!​
You mentioned that your favorite birthday cake is yellow cake with chocolate frosting. I thought this looked damn good. 

Hope you enjoy, and have a great great birthday!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

View attachment minightsun.jpg



Happy Birthday DarkSol!!!​
Here is a "Midnight Sun" birthday cake! Closest I could come to "dark sol" 

Hope you have a great birthday, Ian!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

View attachment cheesecake.jpg



Happy Birthday Melissa!!!​
When I think of your lovely pics online, it seemed fitting that your birthday cake would be a LargenLovely Cheesecake! 

Hope you have a great birthday!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, but there are a lot of virgo people up in this biznitch  

Sable's bday is tomorrow (2nd)

BigCutieViolet's bday is sept 5

Isn't Bruce's bday coming up as well? I forget. Tell us, uncannybruceman... when is it? i just logged out of myspace and don't wanna log in again lol

...lo and behold! lots of them, eh?

is there somewhere else i ought to be looking? they're listed in some directory here, aren't dey?

i dunno where much is. it took me wks just to figure out how to change user title. I can be thick sometimes. lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

Sharleen, they show up at the bottom of the main forum page, on the day. Take a look and you'll see DarkSol, Fuzzy and LargenLovely today!

edited to add: there is also the calendar link at the top of the page - where it says User CP - FAQ - Members List - _Calendar_, etc. There you can see whole months at a time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 2, 2006)

View attachment 266184769oineyz_ph.jpg


A bit belated, but, the wishes are just as sincere - and the cake, just as delicious!

Happy Birthday ValentineBBW!!​


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

Dang, Randi, that yellow cake you got for Fuzzy looks SOOO buttery! And it looks like maybe chocolate cream cheese frosting!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> Dang, Randi, that yellow cake you got for Fuzzy looks SOOO buttery! And it looks like maybe chocolate cream cheese frosting!




He said yellow with chocolate frosting was his fave, and I tried to find the most delectable pic. I was wondering about that frosting too. Looked sorta like a whipped chocolate mousse or something. I like the idea that it could be chocolate cream cheese!

All I know is, with all the cakes I've needed to find this weekend, I am SOOOO CRAVING CAKE!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

LOL!! Hadn't thought about that, but I can see why!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 2, 2006)

That's a beautiful cake SVS, thank you


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2006)

You've a good memory, Randi.  Yellow cake/choclate icing has been my favorite for ages. There was this period in the 90s when I was deceived by Duncan Hines Caramel Cake with Caramel icing, but I always return to yellow.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> You've a good memory, Randi.  Yellow cake/choclate icing has been my favorite for ages. There was this period in the 90s when I was deceived by Duncan Hines Caramel Cake with Caramel icing, but I always return to yellow.




Memory? nah. I actually searched your posts for "cake" (assuming I would find something you mentioned) and there is was in the "what's your favorite birthday cake" thread!! I got lucky


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 3, 2006)

View attachment mardigras.jpg


I know you're from Louisiana, so I thought a Mardi Gras cake might be appropriate 


Happy Birthday Herin!!​


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 4, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Memory? nah. I actually searched your posts for "cake" (assuming I would find something you mentioned) and there is was in the "what's your favorite birthday cake" thread!! I got lucky



Lucky that I'm a foodee and can't resist a thread like "What's your favorite birthday cake"?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 5, 2006)

View attachment purple.jpg


Happy Birthday Violet!!​


----------



## Missy9579 (Sep 5, 2006)

Ohh thats such a beautiful elegant cake, and its SO just my style!!! You did great! MY only hope is that it is chocolate inside!

Thanks for taking th etime to find me the perfect cake!

Hugs
Vi


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 5, 2006)

BigCutieViolet said:


> Ohh thats such a beautiful elegant cake, and its SO just my style!!! You did great! MY only hope is that it is chocolate inside!
> 
> Thanks for taking th etime to find me the perfect cake!
> 
> ...




You're welcome  I found one with violets all over it but the pic was too small...and the pics have to be big enough to be tempting!

Hope your birthday was a blast!


----------



## Lear (Sep 7, 2006)

since my birthday is sunday I thought I'd give myself a cake


----------



## HappyFatChick (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG!! Those pictures are amazing and making me so hungry!:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2006)

Lear said:


> since my birthday is sunday I thought I'd give myself a cake



That's the best way to get the one you really want...but...there's no surprise. lol

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2006)

View attachment Tartan-Cake-with-sword.jpg


Inspired by: 






Happy Birthday Sandie!!!!​


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 7, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 9263
> 
> 
> Inspired by:
> ...




Oh my gawd!!! Randi you are so cute!! Thanks, so much. That cake looks amazing and so totally scottish!

YUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2006)

View attachment Cherrycheesecakesmall.jpg


This is a day late, but still fresh as can be - I looked through some posts and thought you'd like something made with cream cheese and cherries, and this cheesecake looked like it would fit the bill! Yum!

Happy Birthday Ericthonius!!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2006)

View attachment dancing party cake.jpg


This cake seemed fun - It's a "dancing party cake"!! Dancing shoes, streamers and a party of people all around the edge! And in case it isn't chocolate inside...scroll down 


Happy Birthday BigCutieSable!





A chocolate fountain!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2006)

Lear said:


> since my birthday is sunday I thought I'd give myself a cake




Does that mean I don't need to find you one??


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

View attachment John'sBirthdayCake.jpg



I knew it had to be a REALLY big cake, since everyone wants a piece! Of cake, I mean. And look! Some of us have no self control. We've already had a piece. Of cake I mean! 

Happy Birthday Johnny!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 19, 2006)

View attachment kilt40.jpg


Here's a kilt cake - pretty cheeky, eh?

Happy Birthday Bruce!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2006)

View attachment 02-birth1.jpg


This is a yellow cake with custard and fresh banana and strawberry filling and whipped cream frosting with butter cream flowers. I think it's right up your alley!

Happy Birthday Berna!!​


----------



## nattyice (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday to all of you!!! 

View attachment ccake1.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2006)

nattyice said:


> Happy Birthday to all of you!!!



Very SWEET cake. Sour, too I bet. Makes my mouth pucker!


----------



## nattyice (Sep 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Very SWEET cake. Sour, too I bet. Makes my mouth pucker!


LOL I know


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2006)

This cake is so what I want. It looks so good to me. I'll need some milk too 




SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 9943
> 
> 
> This is a yellow cake with custard and fresh banana and strawberry filling and whipped cream frosting with butter cream flowers. I think it's right up your alley!
> ...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 21, 2006)

Might I get a cake? I'm coming up...Oct. 2nd


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 22, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> Might I get a cake? I'm coming up...Oct. 2nd




Absolutely! If you want to PM me with your fave flavor or with hobbies, interests or whatever, you can do that and I'll try to find you the suitable cake. Or, you can leave it up to me to try and see what I might surprise you with


----------



## nattyice (Sep 22, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> Might I get a cake? I'm coming up...Oct. 2nd



Happy Birthday Pretty Kitty 

View attachment 27551086-L.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 23, 2006)

View attachment grandopera_large.jpg


This Opera Cake seemed really appropriate. And it looks delicious! Hope you have a GREAT birthday!!

Happy Birthday Lilly!!​


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 10011
> 
> 
> This Opera Cake seemed really appropriate. And it looks delicious! Hope you have a GREAT birthday!!
> ...



*Drools* Oh my God that looks yummy! :eat2: Do I see caramel in there? Whatever it is I'm sure I'd eat it. :eat1: Thanks SVS!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2006)

View attachment cupcakes-blueberry.jpg


I remember you really like cupcakes - so here are loads of moist cupcakes with buttercream frosting - and a (Rainah)blue-berry on top!

Happy Birthday Rainahblue!!!!​


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 28, 2006)

nattyice said:


> Happy Birthday Pretty Kitty




Hehe, thanks. That does look like my fishy, Bella, on that hat.


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 1, 2006)

Yum! Now I might need to go bake something.

SVS, sweet job! (and I mean SWEET!) :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 2, 2006)

View attachment snow%20covered%20trees.jpg


Hope you are having a great day! Think snow!


Happy Birthday PrettyKitty!!!​


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 3, 2006)

So pretty! Thank you...:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 4, 2006)

View attachment goat cake.jpg



Bahhh! It's your Birthday! Goat take some time to enjoy!!

And no, this isn't a wedding cake, it's just real big so we can have some too!

Happy Birthday Carrie!​
ok, ok, that IS a goat bride and groom. shhh don't tell!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 19, 2006)

View attachment heather_cake-med.jpg​
I thought this cake looked YUMMY! I found another cake for you (see below) but as cute as it is, I don't know if you could bring yourself to eat it! eek!

View attachment pug1.gif


Happy Birthday Heather!!!​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday 
View attachment svs2.JPG
​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 29, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Happy Birthday
> View attachment 10925
> ​




OK, that IS THE MOST PERFECT CAKE!!!!!!! Where is the butter? Oh...in the frosting?? I LOVE IT!!!

Thanks, EP, you are da bomb!


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, SVS!!*

You're a peach of a woman, so a luscious peaches and cream layer cake seemed like just the thing.  It's not a lobster, but I thought you might like it anyway.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> *Happy Birthday, SVS!!*
> 
> You're a peach of a woman, so a luscious peaches and cream layer cake seemed like just the thing.  It's not a lobster, but I thought you might like it anyway.



ohhh my:shocked: 

what a wonderful cake...:smitten: 

thanks so much Tina for the pic :eat2: 

and Happy Birthday to SVS ... :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> *Happy Birthday, SVS!!*
> 
> You're a peach of a woman, so a luscious peaches and cream layer cake seemed like just the thing.  It's not a lobster, but I thought you might like it anyway.



Tina!! That looks YUMMY!! Seriously yummy. I just finished a big plate of cake and ice cream and it STILL looks yummy. Great pic - thanks so much!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 29, 2006)

Dark_Hart said:


> ohhh my:shocked:
> 
> what a wonderful cake...:smitten:
> 
> ...




Thanks so much, D_H!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 29, 2006)

You deserve many many cakes for the many many days you have made doing this for other posters! I can't beat a lobster, or that tasty looking peach cake, but this caught my eye.  Unique, and full of life, like you.






*Happy Birthday SoVerySoft!*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 30, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> You deserve many many cakes for the many many days you have made doing this for other posters! I can't beat a lobster, or that tasty looking peach cake, but this caught my eye.  Unique, and full of life, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much o.o.h.! I love that cake - good thing it's a picture because it would be too pretty to cut!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 21, 2006)

View attachment bugvw.jpg



Happy Birthday AnnMarie!!

Sorry she isn't silver - but I thought she was cute as a bug 

Hope you're having a GREAT birthday!​


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 21, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Happy Birthday AnnMarie!!
> 
> Sorry she isn't silver - but I thought she was cute as a bug
> 
> Hope you're having a GREAT birthday![/center]



Oh my GOODNESS!!! I love that cake, and I would LOVE a pink buggie. 

Thanks, Randi, and don't think I won't forget you owe me a cake!! LOL 

I will be posting a few pics later of my birthday dinner. Yum!


----------



## Roxanna (Nov 25, 2006)

It was my 20th birthday (the wednesday just gone) and I decided I wanted to have my first Icecream Cake (their not a big deal in NZ). So mother went to the supermarket and had a look, two brands of ice cream cake that looked awfull and cost way too much. We then decided to make Ice cream volcanos instead, for something a little different. They worked kind of well and tasted great (despite the fact that I was in the bathroom till 3am because I cant have ice creamm but I did, that will teach me!).

And yes, Im aware it looks a little .. dodgy lol, but thats where the candle had to go, the top was filled by a strawberry


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 26, 2006)

Roxanna said:


> It was my 20th birthday (the wednesday just gone) and I decided I wanted to have my first Icecream Cake (their not a big deal in NZ). So mother went to the supermarket and had a look, two brands of ice cream cake that looked awfull and cost way too much. We then decided to make Ice cream volcanos instead, for something a little different. They worked kind of well and tasted great (despite the fact that I was in the bathroom till 3am because I cant have ice creamm but I did, that will teach me!).
> 
> If you want to see the process/ other birthday photos (including the wontons and ive been hankering for
> 
> ...



MMmm! That looks really good! And the wontons looked like they were about to start dancing!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roxanna (Nov 26, 2006)

Ta  And yes, it was good, and despite the stomach pains, I would do it all again XD

Oh, and the wontons, the one with eyes was the wonton I didnt get around to eating so it became, of course, a wonton-monster. It entertained me for quight awhile before I got bored and ate it anyways :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 30, 2006)

View attachment bananacake crm chs caramel crisp w.mousse.jpg

This is Banana Cake with banana cream cheese filling and a mousse-filled caramel crisp cone.

But I decided to find a more traditional cake too, just in case this was too fussy. (sorry that I ate a few pieces!)

View attachment banana w.crm chs.jpg

Banana Cake with Cream Cheese Frosting

And your other favorite...

View attachment Strawberrycake-sm.jpg

Strawberry Cake with Lemon Icing


Happy Birthday Jamie!!​


----------



## jamie (Nov 30, 2006)

Good lord, I do need three cakes... you are right!!!  

Those all look so yummy SVS I wouldn't know how to choose, and they will have to suffice for my cake for a few days. Work is so busy the next day or two, that I have opted just to swing by Baskin Robbins for a two scoop cone instead. Nutty Coconut and Pistachio Almond on a sugar cone. Woohoo!


Thank you, you wicked little temptress you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 11, 2006)

View attachment Cake12.jpg


Happy Birthday GordoMejor!!


View attachment GordonCake7.jpg

For once, it's a picture of the actual birthday cake! Gordo came to visit to celebrate his birthday. Here he is about to blow out his candles.


View attachment cakeslice16.jpg

And here is a close up of a piece of his Chocolate Velvet Cake (which was more mousse than cake, but who's complaining??  )​


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 12, 2006)

That seals the deal. I'm going to SoVerySoft's house for my birthday.


----------



## jamie (Dec 12, 2006)

wow...................


----------



## Emma (Dec 12, 2006)

I would die for a peice of that cake. Oh yes. Die happily.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2006)

Sadly, it's gone. So's the birthday boy! Finished them both up today.  

OK, more accurately, we finished the cake then I dropped him off at the airport.

 

It was as good as it looked! Even after 3 days!


----------



## Risible (Dec 12, 2006)

SVS,

Well I am hardly the one to turn _any_ cake down, this chocolate mousse cake looks like my dream cake! I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw that it was almost all mousse- creamy, rich, chocolate mousse!- and only a token amount of cake! Now _that_ is what I call a cake!!

Thanks for sharing- well almost :eat2: !


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Santaclear!!

Hope you've had a record-breaking good time on your big day!!​


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2006)

Thank you for the wonderful cake, SVS, that's amazing!  

:eat2: Hmmmm...very unusual cake.....it tastes kinda gravelly and has a lotta surface noise and crackles. :bow: Think I should've cleaned it first?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Thank you for the wonderful cake, SVS, that's amazing!
> 
> :eat2: Hmmmm...very unusual cake.....it tastes kinda gravelly and has a lotta surface noise and crackles. :bow: Think I should've cleaned it first?



Maybe you needed to just stick out your tongue and give it a spin. That would make beautiful music and clean it at the same time. No biting!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2006)

View attachment flowers.jpg


Happy Birthday Cindy!!​
I think this is cake is sooooo pretty! And you get cupcakes to save for later too!  Hope you are having the best birthday ever, Cindy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 12865
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Cindy!!​
> I think this is cake is sooooo pretty! And you get cupcakes to save for later too!  Hope you are having the best birthday ever, Cindy!



Ohhh this has to be THE most utterly gorgeous cake I have ever seen in my life, it's just... perfect!! Forget me nots are my favourite flower, and thats what this looks like. My birthday is 5 March, can I have one a bit like this please? lol ps. The chocolate mousse cake does nothing for me, Id rather have a deliciously fruity fresh cream raspberry pavlova.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2007)

View attachment frog1cake.jpg



Happy Birthday swamptoad!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2007)

View attachment 2289Strawberry%20cake.jpg


Happy Birthday SummerG!!!​
I know I am a few minutes late but I wanted to give you the prettiest cake I could find! And it's Summery!!

Hope you had the best birthday EVER!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

View attachment dave cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Dave!!!

Hope you are having a great birthday!!!​


----------



## Brandi (Jan 15, 2007)

ok ok I need something different in my life....lol so SVS how about you find a cake for me...my birthday is feb 10...lol I'd like it if it had butterflies lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2007)

Brandi said:


> ok ok I need something different in my life....lol so SVS how about you find a cake for me...my birthday is feb 10...lol I'd like it if it had butterflies lmao!



Brandi, I would be happy to! Can you add your birthday to the calendar so I see it come up on the 10th? Or PM me on the 9th - don't rely on my old brain!


----------



## Brandi (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm added to the calendar...as I might forget too lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 18, 2007)

View attachment Green%20Triangles.jpg

Here's an Irish cake for an Irish Lass! It's got Bailey's Irish Cream filling! Hope you are having a GREAT birthday!!

Happy Birthday Kathy!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 20, 2007)

View attachment philly cheese steak cake2.jpg

I am BUMMED BUMMED BUMMED that the orginial picture of this Philly Cheesesteak Cake is no longer online anywhere, so I am only able to share this tiny pic. Since that is not nearly enough cake for you, here is a Chocolate Peanut Butter Cake! (I know you like peanut butter!) Not to worry, it is made with Jif - chunky style! 

View attachment peanut_butter_chocolate_cake.jpg


Happy Birthday PhillyFA!!​


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 14090
> 
> I am BUMMED BUMMED BUMMED that the orginial picture of this Philly Cheesesteak Cake is no longer online anywhere, so I am only able to share this tiny pic.​




Heya SVS, it took some digging through cached pages on google, but I found it on a blog that had NOTHING to do with chefs, cake, or food, with an edited filename. Is this better? (I saw something I thought I could do, so I went for it, lol)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 20, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Heya SVS, it took some digging through cached pages on google, but I found it on a blog that had NOTHING to do with chefs, cake, or food, with an edited filename. Is this better? (I saw something I thought I could do, so I went for it, lol)



OK, I am REALLY impressed!! I checked archive sites and everything and found nothing! You're good!

Thanks for posting! Let's hope PhillyFA likes sweet cheesesteaks 

P.S. It is not allowing me to rep you. I will when I can...I promise!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, I am REALLY impressed!! I checked archive sites and everything and found nothing! You're good!
> 
> Thanks for posting! Let's hope PhillyFA likes sweet cheesesteaks
> 
> P.S. It is not allowing me to rep you. I will when I can...I promise!



lol, no worries! I feel like a detective when I can find things like that. I appreciate the intended rep all the same. Thanks SVS!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 5, 2007)

View attachment cadillac.jpg



Happy Birthday FreeThinker!!!​
Hope you are having the BEST birthday ever!!! (and yes, that's a cake!)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 5, 2007)

get my birthday to show up on the calendar with a little cake icon next to it?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 5, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> get my birthday to show up on the calendar with a little cake icon next to it?



I think you just need to add your birthday to your profile, and it comes up automatically.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 5, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> get my birthday to show up on the calendar with a little cake icon next to it?



I was wondering that myself. My birthdate is in my profile, but it doesn't show up on the calendar. The calendar also doesn't seem to have a birthday option, just a title and recurring OR all day. Hm. Seems like a who's-it/what's-it thread question...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 5, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I was wondering that myself. My birthdate is in my profile, but it doesn't show up on the calendar. The calendar also doesn't seem to have a birthday option, just a title and recurring OR all day. Hm. Seems like a who's-it/what's-it thread question...




I figured it out. On your profile where it says your birthday, you have to click underneath there and change the little box to say display age and date of birth. Do that and your birthday will show up


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 5, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I figured it out. On your profile where it says your birthday, you have to click underneath there and change the little box to say display age and date of birth. Do that and your birthday will show up



Brilliant! Thanks Ella and SVS!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I figured it out. On your profile where it says your birthday, you have to click underneath there and change the little box to say display age and date of birth. Do that and your birthday will show up



Thanks for the info! so....BIRTHDAY GIRL...do ya want a cake? Have a fave?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Thanks for the info! so....BIRTHDAY GIRL...do ya want a cake? Have a fave?




Burnt Almond!! :eat1: 

I NEVER buy it because I could seriously eat a whole cake all by myself LOL


----------



## jamie (Feb 6, 2007)

I have no idea what a Burnt Almond cake is...I will leave that to the expert, SVS, but I thought you might like this little cake too Ella. Happy Birthday, chica:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

jamie said:


> I have no idea what a Burnt Almond cake is...I will leave that to the expert, SVS, but I thought you might like this little cake too Ella. Happy Birthday, chica:



LOL Thank you Jamie!! That looks just like my doggy I have at home! I'm the baker at home so this will likely be the only cake I get, which is A-ok by me since we still have no room in the fridge from the superbowl  

Thanks again for the cake and the birthday wishes!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2007)

View attachment burntalmondsm.jpg


Happy Birthday Ella Bella!!​
I didn't know about burnt almond cakes either, but apparently this is one - I hope! Happy Birthday, Ella Bella!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Feb 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 14822
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ella Bella!!​
> I didn't know about burnt almond cakes either, but apparently this is one - I hope! Happy Birthday, Ella Bella!




YUMMY!! Thanks SVS :eat2: 
Yup that's a burnt almond cake!! My favorite kind of cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 10, 2007)

View attachment butterflies-edit.jpg


Happy Birthday Brandi!!!!​
I hope this butterfly cake makes your birthday even sweeter. And I hope you get to eat wonderful treats today (and maybe not have to cook them yourself!)

Happy Birthday to the Foodee Board's own Brandi!​


----------



## Brandi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you so much! That cake is gorgeous!!!

Unfortunately, my birthday will be delayed by a few weeks - due to a death in the family, so I won't have any pics until then. But now I see this cake, I want this for my bday..lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 11, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Thank you so much! That cake is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, my birthday will be delayed by a few weeks - due to a death in the family, so I won't have any pics until then. But now I see this cake, I want this for my bday..lol



So sorry, Brandi - big hugs. We'll celebrate again with you in a few weeks.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Happy Birthday FreeThinker!!!​
> Hope you are having the BEST birthday ever!!! (and yes, that's a cake!)



Thank you. That's quite the cake...I'm not sure I can afford to fill it up, at today's prices!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2007)

View attachment scubacake.jpg



Happy Birthday Conrad!!!!

Hope you're having a terrific birthday!​


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 15205
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2007)

View attachment 41278.jpg



Happy Birthday MissToodles!!!​
I know it's not your mom's cake, but it's close to the yellow cake with strawberries and custard filling, and whipped cream frosting that you love. You can flick the nuts off, if you don't want 'em!

Hope you are having a GREAT birthday!!!!


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 22, 2007)

That looks delicious. Here's my actual cake


It's a whipped cream outside, yellow cake filled with vanilla & chocolate custards. The verdict: The cake was extremely moist but the entire thing was bland. The local bakery that made it has decent things but I was dissappointed in their custom maded cakes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2007)

View attachment bananacreampie2sm.jpg


Happy Birthday TearInYourHand!!!​
I seem to recall you prefer Banana Cream Pie for your birthday "cake". How about a Mile High Banana Cream Pie?? Hope you're having a great birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2007)

View attachment cake3Big.jpg



Happy Birthday Leesa!!!!!​
Hope you think this is yummy - it sure looks yummy to me! Hope you are having the best birthday ever!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 15617
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh fruity deliciousness, I love this thread, SVS, thankyou for doing it!


----------



## Leesa (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks so much! Getting older is not so bad WITH cake!:eat2:


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 15616
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday TearInYourHand!!!​
> I seem to recall you prefer Banana Cream Pie for your birthday "cake". How about a Mile High Banana Cream Pie?? Hope you're having a great birthday!



Oh my! Sorry I saw this so late, but I want to give you a great big THANK YOU! What a sweetie you are!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2007)

View attachment ocean-cake-ruby.jpg


Happy Birthday Ruby!!!​
I searched for something really pretty for you. I hope you like this! And I hope you are having a deee-lious birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2007)

View attachment ice cream cake oreos.jpg


Happy Birthday TSL!​
Hope today is a special one for you! I thought you'd appreciate an oreo ice cream cake.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 16175
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday TSL!​
> Hope today is a special one for you! I thought you'd appreciate an oreo ice cream cake.



OOH! Now that I'd enjoy!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 16160
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ruby!!!​
> I searched for something really pretty for you. I hope you like this! And I hope you are having a deee-lious birthday!



(((((((((((SVS))))))))))) I LOVE it!! The muted shades, the pearl, the bubbles, the sign with my name!!! its just perfect thankyou! I have it as my desktop background now, Dark_Hart's sexy photo is no more, lol.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> (((((((((((SVS))))))))))) I LOVE it!! The muted shades, the pearl, the bubbles, the sign with my name!!! its just perfect thankyou! I have it as my desktop background now, Dark_Hart's sexy photo is no more, lol.



Ahhh see, the beauty of men is fleeting. The beauty of cake - stays with us forever. (*poke poke*)

hehe

Happy Birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 10, 2007)

View attachment Martha_train.jpg


Happy Birthday sweetnnekked!!

I know you like trains so here's a tasty one! Hope you are having a great birthday!​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 16365
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday sweetnnekked!!
> ...



Oh My God!! That is fabulous!!!!!

Thankyou so much!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2007)

View attachment scotties.jpg


Happy Birthday Soupy!!

Hope you have a fantabulous birthday!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2007)

View attachment stargate.jpg


Happy Birthday missaf!!!!

I thought you might like a Stargate Cake!!  Hope you are having a GREAT birthday!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2007)

View attachment biggirlbigcake.jpg


Happy Birthday Cat!!!!

Time for BigGirlBigCake!! Hope you have a great birthday!! ​


----------



## Cat (Apr 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 17803
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Cat!!!!
> ...




Awesome, SVS!! Thank you so much!! That is one Biiiiig girl in front of one BIIIIIIG cake!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2007)

View attachment rat cake.jpg


Ummm....yum? hehe


Happy Birthday Dragorat!!

Hope you are having a GREAT birthday, Rat!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2007)

View attachment bisquick strwbry shortcake.jpg


Happy Birthday Saucy!!

A while back you mentioned making strawberry shortcake with Bisquick - and it sounded deeelish, so I hope you might like a Strawberry Shortcake Biscuit Cake for your birthday!​


----------



## saucywench (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, man! I scrolled down to that image and I just started drooling reflexively! And how thoughtful of you to remember, Randi--strawberry shortcake is one of my most favorite desserts! :eat2: Thanks so much! :smitten: 




SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 18264​
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Saucy!!​
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2007)

View attachment parrot-med.jpg


Happy Birthday out.of.habit!!

Hope you are having a fun-filled birthday!!​


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh Randi, I absolutely LOVE it! That's awesome. What a great cake! Felix (the grey parrot) also said, "Wooooo!" when I hit this post... lol She has incredible timing.

Thanks so much, Randi. You're so good!



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 18454
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday out.of.habit!!
> ...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 18, 2007)

SVS, you find the most unusual and beautiful cakes. So cool.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2007)

View attachment icecreamcake1.jpg


Happy Birthday Nancy!!​
I know you love ice cream cakes for your birthday, so here is a tasty one! I hope you don't mind that I took a slice ​


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2007)

Randi, that looks amazing! How did you remember I love ice cream cake for my birthday!?! You're a real sweetie! Thank you


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Randi, that looks amazing! How did you remember I love ice cream cake for my birthday!?! You're a real sweetie! Thank you



Hey, dats my job to remember. Happy Birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2007)

View attachment batcake.jpg


Happy Birthday HugKiss!!!

The perfect cake for my friend, the BatGirl!​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 30, 2007)

the cakes look great..I want Nancy's right now..lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> the cakes look great..I want Nancy's right now..lol



No, you can't have it because here is one of your very own (sorry it's late!!!)

View attachment cakes-mini-vw.jpg


Happy Birthday Misty!!​


----------



## HugKiss (Apr 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 19138
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday HugKiss!!!
> ...



SVS,

You know me so well.. it's PERFECT! THANK YOU!!!!!!

HugKiss aka BatGirl


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> No, you can't have it because here is one of your very own (sorry it's late!!!)




hahaha, oh my GOD, it's so cute!! Buggy, buggy.... vrrroooooooooommmm!!!


----------



## Friday (May 1, 2007)

I want you to know that 2 and a half weeks later I am still drooling on Saucy's shortcake. I'll be sad when we flip to the next page.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2007)

View attachment german choc slice.jpg


Happy Birthday Stacey!!

Hope you are having a GREAT birthday with your GUY!! Here is a German Chocolate Cake which I thought looked amazing (and seems so appropriate!)  ​


----------



## Friday (May 3, 2007)

O . M . G . !


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 19402
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Stacey!!
> ...


OH MY GOD...that cake looks AWESOME. Thanks so much. I am having a great day
Stacey


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 3, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> No, you can't have it because here is one of your very own (sorry it's late!!!)
> 
> View attachment 19170
> 
> ...



AWW..Thanks..it's totally awesome..and no need to apologize


But..umm..can I still have at least a bite of Nancy's cake? lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 3, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> AWW..Thanks..it's totally awesome..and no need to apologize
> 
> 
> But..umm..can I still have at least a bite of Nancy's cake? lol



Sure!! As long as Nancy doesn't mind


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2007)

View attachment Mango-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday Mango!!​
Hope you are having a great day!!! (And yes, of course that is a MANGO CAKE!)​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 7, 2007)

Oooh that mango cake looks absolutely delicious!!! Id rather have a fruit cake than a choc cake any day.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2007)

View attachment StarWarsM.jpg


Happy Birthday 

ScreamingChicken!!!

Here's a little Star Wars cake to help you celebrate!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2007)

View attachment delorean cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Cactopus!!

Here's a Delorean* Cake for you!! Hope you have a great food-filled birthday!!​



*from Back to the Future


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2007)

View attachment carrot.jpg


Happy Birthday Stacie!!!!​
Couldn't find the two-bite carrot cakes, so hope you don't mind this slightly bigger version. Enjoy! (and sorry I am a little late!!)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 20346
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Stacie!!!!​
> Couldn't find the two-bite carrot cakes, so hope you don't mind this slightly bigger version. Enjoy! (and sorry I am a little late!!)




oooooooooh im so drooling here


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2007)

A bit belated, but, the wishes are just as sincere - and the pecan pie and ice cream, just as delicious! I think I chose two of your faves!

Happy Birthday BigBellySSBBW!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2007)

Sorry it's late! I think you like caramel, so I thought I'd post a caramel cake! Hope you like, and hope you had a great birthday!

Happy Birthday BBWDREAMLOVER!​


----------



## MissStacie (May 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 20346
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Stacie!!!!​
> Couldn't find the two-bite carrot cakes, so hope you don't mind this slightly bigger version. Enjoy! (and sorry I am a little late!!)




How'd you KNOW I adore those two bit carrot cakes????? I LOVE THEM!! Thanks, SVS.....what a doll!

Hugs,.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> How'd you KNOW I adore those two bit carrot cakes????? I LOVE THEM!! Thanks, SVS.....what a doll!
> 
> Hugs,.



A little birdie told me (um..ok, it was you!) In another thread


----------



## Tooz (May 26, 2007)

I want a cake. XD


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 26, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I want a cake. XD



I was up till 3 AM trying to find you a Charm City Cake, cos I know you love Ace of Cakes, but the pics were all too small to make an impact. But I did find this fun pic for you!

View attachment duff.jpg


Happy Birthday Tooz!!

And in case you really want a closeup - here's another cake I found just for you (since you like hockey!):

View attachment hockey_felix_2001.jpg​
Have a great birthday, Tooz!!​


----------



## Tooz (May 26, 2007)

Oh my God! I think I only mentioned Ace of Cakes once. You remember a LOT! Those are adorable. Thank you so much, you really hit the nail on the head. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2007)

View attachment Hello%20Kitty.jpg


Happy Birthday Deidra!!​
I know it's late, but it's...pink! (the kind we're allowed to show on Dims)  Hope you had a great birthday!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 4, 2007)

View attachment peanut butter cupcakes.jpg



Happy Birthday prettyssbbw!!!

Sorry to be late!! Here are some peanut butter cupcakes - hope you like!​


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 5, 2007)

Yummy! Those cupcakes look delicious.Thank so much SVS!! Hugs,Natasha


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2007)

View attachment black forest.jpg



Happy Birthday Rainy!!​
From what I've read about the cakes you like best, I thought this one would fit the bill. Hope you like! Hope you're having a great birthday!!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 6, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> From what I've read about the cakes you like best, I thought this one would fit the bill. Hope you like! Hope you're having a great birthday!!



Oh man. You've been paying attention. Of course now I want more than a virtual slice! Thanks, Randi.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 17, 2007)

View attachment Coconut%20Cake%20Cut.jpg


Happy Birthday ChocolateDesire!!!

I did some digging and I think you like Coconut Cake. I hope so, anyhow! Hope you're having a great birthday!​


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG how did you know I love coconut cake?? it is my all time favorite!!!This cake looks so wonderful I want to bite into it. Thank you so very much Randi..Hugs


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2007)

View attachment almonds strawberries.jpg



Happy Birthday snuggletiger!!!​
Hope you're having a GREAT birthday, Christopher. Here's a white cake with strawberry filling, white icing and almonds on the side. I believe you ordered this last year on this very board


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok Randi, you seem like the perfect cake lady from all these cake pics.
Im on limited time for my request but can you recommend a bakery wherever in the US that does like overnight delivery?
My birthday is Monday and my party is this Saturday night at the bbw club. www.butterflylounge.com.... I would love to have one of those WOW cakes like in these pics.
The bakeries locally here are so blahhhhhh and just standard looking sheet cakes. I want a pretty pretty pretty cake as my gift to myself.
Any help with this would be appreciated.

Goddess Patty


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2007)

GoddessPatty said:


> Ok Randi, you seem like the perfect cake lady from all these cake pics.
> Im on limited time for my request but can you recommend a bakery wherever in the US that does like overnight delivery?
> My birthday is Monday and my party is this Saturday night at the bbw club. www.butterflylounge.com.... I would love to have one of those WOW cakes like in these pics.
> The bakeries locally here are so blahhhhhh and just standard looking sheet cakes. I want a pretty pretty pretty cake as my gift to myself.
> ...



Patty, unfortunately I don't know of anything off the top of my head. But maybe google "mail order cakes"? Or see if any of the local bakeries can do something custom for you? They probably have options that you don't see on display in the bakery. Also, try a wedding cake specialist nearby - they are used to getting unusual requests.

Good luck and happy birthday! I'll be sure to post a really pretty cake for you here.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats so neat Randi, I had a cake just like that except without the almonds. I had a white cake with a strawberry mousse` filling, Very yummmmy. If I hadn't have eaten so much all you can eat BBQ I would have ate more cake. Thanks Everybody


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 20, 2007)

I want to eat the whole cake up but I want to share with friends


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 22, 2007)

Patty check this place out!

http://www.proflowers.com/SecretSpoon/Default.aspx?ref=SSSSRCHGoogKwd_cakes_exact&cobrand=SSS




GoddessPatty said:


> Ok Randi, you seem like the perfect cake lady from all these cake pics.
> Im on limited time for my request but can you recommend a bakery wherever in the US that does like overnight delivery?
> My birthday is Monday and my party is this Saturday night at the bbw club. www.butterflylounge.com.... I would love to have one of those WOW cakes like in these pics.
> The bakeries locally here are so blahhhhhh and just standard looking sheet cakes. I want a pretty pretty pretty cake as my gift to myself.
> ...


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help Randi....
And Sandie, thanks so much. I spent over an hour browsing that site and will order something soon from that site. And they even have sugar free items.
My cousin told me about this deli around the corner from her that sells wonderful cakes.
All I know is shes buying me a HUGE 12" diameter 7 layered chocolate fudge cake. Sounds like chocolate heaven to me.
I will take pics to post. Ohhhhhhh I cant wait to try it.
And again, thanks girls.

Goddess Patty:kiss2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 23, 2007)

View attachment french cruller.jpg


Happy Birthday Joy!!!

Joy, I know we share a love of these melty treats, so I thought you might enjoy some light airy sweet YUMMY french crullers for your birthday! Hope you're having a great birthday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2007)

View attachment ahcaramel1.jpg


Happy Birthday SuperMishe!!!!

Hope you have a great birthday!! I knew you already got the BEST cake, so here's some "Ah Caramel" from Vachon! ​
p.s. I tried to find you some Ben & Jerry's Peach Cobbler but it must be a camera shy flavor!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2007)

View attachment Birthday-Cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Patty!!

I know you wanted a pretty cake for your birthday...this one made my mouth water! Hope you have a great day!​


----------



## Friday (Jun 25, 2007)

I want to stick my finger in that frosting soooooo bad.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 21675
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Patty!!
> ...




Since me and Patty are Twins (same Bday, same year!) We'll share our treats! (Passes Patty some Ahh Caramels...)
Thnks Randi! I could eat three boxes! Yum!!!!
Mishe


----------



## GoddessPatty (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks so much Randi. That looks heavenly.
And happy happy birthday to my beautiful Twin Mishe...Hope you have a great special day doll!!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 26, 2007)

View attachment carrotcakeforblog.jpg



Happy Birthday Chimpi!!

Now that we know you love carrot cake - here's a really yummy looking one!
Hope you are having a great birthday!​
(oops sorry, I stole a big piece)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 26, 2007)

YUUUUUUUUUUUMMMM CARROT CAKE!:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 21791
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 30, 2007)

View attachment carrotcakefrosting-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday SandieZ!!

Another carrot cake fan!! Here is a carrot cake that is twice as much frosting as cake. Just the way you like it! Enjoy your day!​


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh My Gawd!!!!! Randi you outdid yourself I love it!!:eat2: 




SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 21974
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 2, 2007)

View attachment roastbeef-buttercream-marzipancarrots-fondantpotatoes.jpg


Happy Birthday panhype!!!

You never seem to post much about sweets, so I thought a cake that looks like a roast beef (with marzipan carrots and fondant potatoes) might be appropriate for you! Hope you are having a delicious birthday, panhype!​


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 2, 2007)

Whuuuuuut? How?!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 4, 2007)

View attachment flipflopcake2.jpg



Happy Birthday EvilPrincess!!

I am NOT predictable, I would prefer to say I am consistent. So pretend you are surprised that this is a flipflop cake! And it was the only one with flowers and sparklies, so it had to be yours. Hope you have a fun fun fun birthday!!!​


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 4, 2007)

all these pics are making feel like my birthday cake will be so plain on Thursday. I'm having a yellow cake with penuche frosting.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 4, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> all these pics are making feel like my birthday cake will be so plain on Thursday. I'm having a yellow cake with penuche frosting.



Ahhh but your Foodee Board Virtual Birthday Cake will NOT be plain. I promise you.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2007)

These cakes are just amazing, SVS!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 22220
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, what a cute cake. Love it. Susannah


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Happy Birthday EvilPrincess!!​
> 
> I am NOT predictable, I would prefer to say I am consistent. So pretend you are surprised that this is a flipflop cake! And it was the only one with flowers and sparklies, so it had to be yours. Hope you have a fun fun fun birthday!!!​


 
<evil Laugh> Mine all Mine! Thanks SVS... perfect perfect perfect


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 6, 2007)

View attachment veggie.jpg



Happy Birthday Megan!!

Sorry it's late! Hope you had a great birthday yesterday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 7, 2007)

View attachment fudgepuddingcake.jpg


Happy Birthday SmushyGirl!!

This is a fudgy pudding cake with cream - the closest to a smushy cake that I could find. Hope you had a great birthday! I just made it before midnight  ​


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 22346
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He he That cake looks like it would work with my diet!  I did have a good birthday  (i got a new bike and a bunch of movies and some clothes)


----------



## panhype (Jul 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 22171
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday panhype!!!
> ...


Lordy! Now i just need some curry-flavored whipped cream  This is a great choice, SVS


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2007)

View attachment tropical-coconut-cake.jpg



Happy Birthday Carla!!​
Hope you are having a glorious birthday! You once mentioned a vanilla cake with coconut frosting and mango filling...I hope you don't mind some pineapple and kiwi as well!

Here, I've cut you a slice...
View attachment tropical kiwi pineapple coconut-sm.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2007)

View attachment chocmoussefantasy.jpg


Happy Birthday Dee!!!!​
I remember you liked the pics of Gordon's chocolate mousse cake, so here is one of your own!! Hope you have a WONDERFUL birthday!!!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 31, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hope you are having a glorious birthday! You once mentioned a vanilla cake with coconut frosting and mango filling...I hope you don't mind some pineapple and kiwi as well!
> 
> Here, I've cut you a slice...



Thanks SVS! I just saw this - and it looks yummeh!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 3, 2007)

View attachment earthquake cake2.jpg



Happy Birthday Friday!!!

ARGH! I am late and I am SOO sorry!! I hope you had the best birthday ever!
Hope this Earthquake Cake makes up for being a day late.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 3, 2007)

View attachment choc-cake-white frosting2.jpg


Happy Birthday Liz!!!!

Argh! I am late with your cake too! Wah! I hope you had LOADS of fun yesterday!!! I seem to recall you like LOTS of buttercream and this cake looks toooo good for words. Hope you like!​


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2007)

It's lovely Randi, and very funny. My Sis is coming over tonight to spend the weekend and I gave her specific orders to NOT bring me an Earthquake cake because I find them so irresistable. I'll have to make sure she sees this one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

hey do you know how hard it is to find a pic of an earthquake cake??? LOL

but damn it sounds (and LOOKS good!!)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 4, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> hey do you know how hard it is to find a pic of an earthquake cake??? LOL
> 
> but damn it sounds (and LOOKS good!!)



You've never had an Earthquake cake Randi? Holy cow you must! Cream cheese in a cake, what could be better? I haven't had one in several years but damn do I want one now.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

View attachment bavariancake2.jpg


Happy Birthday Toni!!!

I know you like chocolate cake with white icing, and this kicks it up a notch! YUM! Hope you are having a GREAT birthday - and I hope you have steak for dinner!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 9, 2007)

View attachment picklecake.jpg


Happy Birthday Pickleman!!!

Have a fun-filled picklelicious birthday!!​


----------



## toni (Aug 10, 2007)

Awwww, thanks SVS. You know I would eat that whole thing! I did have steak for my birthday. FILET MIGON...IT WAS YUMMY!!!!! :eat2: 

Still waiting for steak with you...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2007)

View attachment birthday_brownies.jpg


Happy Birthday Tina!!!

Birthday brownies frosted with chocolate cream cheese icing - Enjoy!​


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh, well look at that! :eat2: 
Wantwantwantwant.


----------



## Tina (Aug 18, 2007)

Oh... *YUM!!!!*

Thanks, Randi! Wish I could grab it right outta the screen.  You know what I like, dear.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 25100
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Tina!!!
> ...



Awwwww...you are so very thoughtful, So Very Soft, for doing this for people.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2007)

eieio..I want a hunk of carla's cake..and one of toni's..:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2007)

mossystate said:


> eieio..I want a hunk of carla's cake..and one of toni's..:eat2:



But those are old and stale! I need to post a fresh one for you - I've been sick the past couple of days, but I am back today - and will catch up!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> But those are old and stale! I need to post a fresh one for you - I've been sick the past couple of days, but I am back today - and will catch up!



Hey..you just take it easy, missy..*L*..the great thing about teh internets is that nothing is old/stale..errrr..ok..nevermind..


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2007)

View attachment RCBowGreenedit.jpg



Happy Birthday Mossy!!

A little late, but the cake is fresh! And a bit more appetizing than last year's (I hope!)​


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2007)

That is a purty little cake...aaaaand..I like how I can imagine the insides... any way I want.....

thanky!!!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone ever checked out the Charm City Cakes, the bakery featured on Ace of Cakes, website? There is a cake they make called 'Bellylicious', and it's quite cute. It's in the "Not-So-Traditional" cake section.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2007)

View attachment double_chocolate_cake-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday MysticRain!!

Enjoy your special day with these Double Chocolate Cake Donuts (which I think you like!) Sorry I couldn't get you a Charm City cake. Duff was busy ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2007)

View attachment chocolate-walnut%20cake.jpg​

Happy Birthday BeaBea!

Hope you're having a great birthday! Here's a chocolate walnut cake for you ​


----------



## Mystic Rain (Aug 26, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 25708
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww. ^^ Thanks. Yes, I do like them. They're my favorite doughnut, especially if they're from Dunkin's.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 26, 2007)

all i want now, is a huge piece of cake...crap...and me here, stuck without transport....blah


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 29, 2007)

View attachment cake_tom.jpg



Happy Birthday EtobicokeFA!!!​
Hope you're having a GREAT day!!​


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 25990
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much! So, is my piece coming?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 29, 2007)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Thank you very much! So, is my piece coming?



Piece? heck - it's all yours!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 31, 2007)

View attachment chocolate_heart_cake250.jpg



Happy Birthday ValentineBBW!!​
Hope your birthday is as sweet as you!!​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 31, 2007)

I _do_ love all things heart-shaped and that cake _looks_ delicious! Thank you Randi, you've done a wonderful job of picking the best cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2007)

View attachment chocoalte walnut.jpg​
Happy Birthday Fuzzy!!

A devils food cake for our Foodee Board angel!!​


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2007)

I confess that I used to think that Randi actually made these cakes.. would dedicate them to us.. and then devour them.. and I think I still think that.



Thank you! I needs me that cake!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2007)

View attachment hawaiian%20cake1.jpg



Happy Birthday Sandie!!!!​
I thought a cake that matched your tat might be nice this year. Hope you have a great birthday!​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh wow that flower is so like her pretty tattoo, you're amazing, SVS!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 8, 2007)

View attachment bostoncreampie.jpg


Happy Birthday CarlaV!!

I know you love boston cream donuts, so how about a boston cream birthday cake?? Yum! Hope you're having a great birthday!!​


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Sep 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 26730
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday CarlaV!!
> ...





OMG, that looks so yummy! Thank you so much! Now I just have to talk Phil into buying me a cake that look just like that.

Thanks again!

Hugs,
Carla
xoxoxoxo


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2007)

View attachment cupcaketower.jpg


Happy Birthday Troubadours!

Hope you're having a great birthday. I thought all these cupcakes would be a fun way to help you enhance your girlish figure!! ​


----------



## kr7 (Sep 10, 2007)

SoVe,

That is so pretty! I want one just like it. :wubu: 

Chris


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2007)

kr7 said:


> SoVe,
> 
> That is so pretty! I want one just like it. :wubu:
> 
> Chris



When's your birfday?? I hope it's in the Dims calendar!


----------



## troubadours (Sep 10, 2007)

oh thanks! this made me smile so much!!!


----------



## kr7 (Sep 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> When's your birfday?? I hope it's in the Dims calendar!



It's not. I was being all secretive, so I never added it to my profile.  It was on the 7th.  

Chris


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2007)

View attachment kari%20007t.jpg


Happy Birthday kr7!!

A little late, but then...it's never too late for CAKE!! Hope you had a great birthday, Chris ​


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 26868
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday kr7!!
> ...


OMG.... I want that... in a lustful way.


----------



## kr7 (Sep 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 26868
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday kr7!!
> ...



WOW! That looks luscious! Thanks so much SoVe. It's really beautiful. Now I'm in a major mood for cupcakes. Hmmm......I know what I'm doing tomorrow!  

Chris


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 18, 2007)

since SVS (sniff) didnt gimme no cake, i am giving me my own cake, so there...lol....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 19, 2007)

Eeek! I haven't been around much today and I missed it! Sorry!! I am 4 minutes late (Eastern time!) lol

View attachment Butterfly%20F.jpg​
Happy Birthday SocialbFly!!

Hope it was a great birthday!!!​


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you SVS...that is a lovely BFly...and man, what i would do for some regular old buttercream frosting and cake...RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2007)

View attachment strawberry_3.jpg


Happy Birthday Berna!!

I thought this looked SOOOO good and like something you'd enjoy. Sorry it's a small piece...I ate the rest  See ya this weekend! ​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 20, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 27584
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Berna!!
> ...



o m g ! strawberries, cream, lemon zest, sponge cake.... HEAVEN!! You can all keep your chocolate cakes, this beats them any day!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2007)

It SO looks good. I hope the cake I got for this weekend tastes as good as that pic looks.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> It SO looks good. I hope the cake I got for this weekend tastes as good as that pic looks.



I've never gone wrong with that place, so I have high hopes! When will you be serving it?

After searching for that pic, I am SO in need of cake. LOL


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 20, 2007)

I think at the dance. Will you be there?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 20, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I think at the dance. Will you be there?



absotively!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 23, 2007)

View attachment caramelcake2.jpg



Happy Birthday Lilly!!

Hope you are having a great birthday. Here's a caramel cake (I think you like caramel?? Hope I am remembering right!) Enjoy!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 2, 2007)

View attachment 2567_MEDIUM.jpg


Happy Birthday PrettyKitty!!!

Another pretty wintery cake this year to help you celebrate your birthday. Hope you're having a great day!​


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 3, 2007)

It's so pretty...thank you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 4, 2007)

View attachment choc%20cake.jpg



Happy Birthday Carrie!

Hope it's a great birthday! Hope you like Chocolate Cake!! (I think you do...!)​


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2007)

My birthdday is October 25th. Can someone find a cake for me?  :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> My birthdday is October 25th. Can someone find a cake for me?  :eat2:



absolutely! What's your favorite kind of cake? or do you have hobbies? Give me something to work with and I'll find you a cake


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I like video games, thats my main hobby. Not sure if you'd have alot to work with there. Mabye though. You never know these days.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 8, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Well I like video games, thats my main hobby. Not sure if you'd have alot to work with there. Mabye though. You never know these days.



Oh, I know the perfect cake pic. I've seen it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 11, 2007)

View attachment rockyroad.jpg



Happy Birthday Kara!!!

Here's a yummy chocolate rocky road cake!! MMmmMMM!! Hope you are having a great birthday!​


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 11, 2007)

CHOCOLATE, CHOCOLATE, CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Whee, thanks Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 19, 2007)

View attachment piggycupcakes.jpg


Happy Birthday Heather!!!

I thought these were the cutest piggies!! Let's nibble their snouts!! Hope you're having the best birthday ever ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 21, 2007)

View attachment keylime poundcake.jpg


Happy Birthday Ashmamma!!

I seem to recall you enjoy pound cake, so here's a key lime poundcake with a key lime curd icing. Yum! Hope you are having a GREAT birthday!!​


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 29291
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ashmamma!!
> ...



Oooh, I need that cake right this instant. Lovely find, Randi!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 22, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 29291
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ashmamma!!
> ...



You seem to recall correctly! I love pound cake and that cake looks delicious!

Thanks for thinking of me, SVS!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 22, 2007)

How about a second cake for Ashmamma? A Williams-Sonoma [chocolate] purse cake!





[/IMG]


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 22, 2007)

Frankie said:


> How about a second cake for Ashmamma? A Williams-Sonoma [chocolate] purse cake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adorable!!!


----------



## Emma (Oct 23, 2007)

moretext


----------



## Friday (Oct 23, 2007)

Give her time shortcakes. Mine was worth the wait. :eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 23, 2007)

Frankie said:


> How about a second cake for Ashmamma? A Williams-Sonoma [chocolate] purse cake!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loves it! Loves it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 23, 2007)

View attachment hazelnutchocmousse.jpg



Happy Birthday Em!!

Sorry to be so late! I hope you're still awake, Em. I wanted to find you something really unique, and I thought this was neat. It's "a hazelnut cake filled with Valrhona chocolate mousse with a center of eggnog cream diplomate (creme brulee with cake pieces and spice), decorated with chocolate work and mushroom meringues". Wow! Hope you had a great birthday today!!​


----------



## Friday (Oct 23, 2007)

Good grief Randi, I think I just gave up sex for cake. That thing looks to die for.


----------



## Emma (Oct 24, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmm thank you 

Now I just wish I could eat it haha.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 24, 2007)

Friday said:


> Good grief Randi, I think I just gave up sex for cake. That thing looks to die for.



Me tooo!! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2007)

View attachment xbox.jpg


Happy Birthday MattS19!

Hope you're having a great birthday!! I thought this looked like just the right cake 
(hopefully you're an XBox fan)​


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 29539
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday MattS19!
> ...




I absolutley LOVE it!! :eat2: Thank you!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday RANDI!

Hope you're having a great birthday!! Here's a cake for you, but if you're late... ooops, too late. The naked fatties got it.  

 

View attachment Beryl Cook The Birthday Cake.jpg


----------



## Tina (Oct 29, 2007)

Since you're always so kind about giving everyone else a beautiful, delicious-looking cake, I wanted to give you one, too. Thing is, since you and EP seemed to have so much fun sampling bites, I figured your cake could be that way, too. So have some yummy bites of cake on me, dear.


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 29, 2007)

here's your cake! 

View attachment lobstercake.jpg


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 29, 2007)

I like this for your cake cause they look So Very Soft, like you.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 29, 2007)

A pure pixel cake for you. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> ....Hope you're having a great birthday!! Here's a cake for you, but if you're late... ooops, too late. The naked fatties got it.



AM, you are too much! This cracked me up!!!! Loved it. And thanks for everything 



Tina said:


> Since you're always so kind about giving everyone else a beautiful, delicious-looking cake, I wanted to give you one, too. Thing is, since you and EP seemed to have so much fun sampling bites, I figured your cake could be that way, too. So have some yummy bites of cake on me, dear.



Perfect!! I love to taste different things and this would be the ideal cake for me. You are a wise woman  Thank you!!



HugKiss said:


> here's your cake!



Wow!! That looks so real. Can I still dunk it in butter?? Thanks, Kath!



bigsexy920 said:


> I like this for your cake cause they look So Very Soft, like you.



Aww...so sweet! And they are GORGEOUS. Thanks, Berna!!



Gordo Mejor said:


> A pure pixel cake for you. :eat2:



Ahhh! I love that I get a Gordo Mejor original. Thanks, Gordon!! You are so sweet.



Thank you all for the creative, well thought out choices of cakes. I am so touched. I got all teary when I saw them.

Big hugs to all. And....help me eat all this cake!!!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 30, 2007)

Big hugs to you, too, dear. I hope that one day we can do some sampling together.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 18, 2007)

View attachment diving cake.jpg



Happy Birthday Sobie!!

Enjoy your days of diving this week. I thought this cake seemed appropriate! 
Big hugs, Mark!​


----------



## sobie18 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks again, Randi.

P.S. Them Nemo fish are little grouchy territorial suckers...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 21, 2007)

View attachment iphone-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday AnnMarie!!​
Here's a cake that depicts one of the loves of your life. Happy Birthday, AM!!​


----------



## Ash (Nov 21, 2007)

Now THAT is a cake of doom.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 21, 2007)

AHHHH!!! Best cake EVER!!! 

No, really.... best cake EVER... LOL... oh my God, that's so great. I couldn't stand to cut it. 

Thank you, Randi!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 30, 2007)

View attachment pic_madabout.jpg

Mad About Banana
banana cupcake \ banana crème filling \ banana rum frosting

Mad About Chocolate
chocolate cupcake \ chocolate ganache filling \ chocolate frosting

Mad About Coconut
coconut cupcake \ coconut crème filling \ coconut frosting

Mad About Lemon
lemon cupcake \ lemon crème filling \ lemon zest frosting

Mad About Peanut Butter
peanut butter cupcake \ peanut butter filling \ peanut butter frosting

Mad About Strawberry
strawberry cupcake \ strawberry filling \ strawberry bliss frosting

Mad About Vanilla
vanilla bean cupcake \ vanilla bean filling \ vanilla frosting

View attachment pic_sigcupcakes.jpg

Banana Fudge
banana cupcake \ banana crème filling \ chocolate frosting

Peanut Butter Fudge
peanut butter cupcake \ peanut butter filling \ chocolate frosting

Coffee N Cream
coffee cupcake \ dreamy crème filling \ java bean frosting

Mocha Latte
coffee cupcake \ chocolate ganache filling \ java bean frosting

Island Joy
coconut cupcake \ chocolate ganache filling \ coconut frosting

Night N Day
chocolate cupcake \ white chocolate filling \ white chocolate frosting

Silk N Velvet
red velvet cupcake \ white chocolate filling \ white chocolate frosting

Strawberry Lemonade
lemon cupcake \ strawberry crème filling \ strawberry bliss frosting

Strawberry Banana Colada
strawberry cupcake \ coconut crème filling \ banana rum frosting​

Happy Birthday Jamie!!​
I thought these cupcakes were lovely and looked delicious! I hope some tempt you  (I had to list the flavors since the site was kind enough to include them!) Damn them - no cream cheese frosting!


----------



## Friday (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh man, I want an Island Joy and I want it NOW!


----------



## jamie (Dec 1, 2007)

I think I just fainted...whoa...just whoa..

A strawberry lemonade cupcake?!?!?! Why have I never thought of that..

And the bananas and the coconut..and..whoa.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 8, 2007)

View attachment bicycle-edit-G.jpg



Happy Birthday GordoMejor!!

Hope you had a fun birthday!! (Since it's a Saturday - you hafta!) ​


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2007)

View attachment record_cake_1.jpg


Happy Birthday Santaclear!!

Oh my, I believe I am in a rut. Another record cake. Hope you don't mind!! Hope you had a great birthday!​


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oh my, I believe I am in a rut. Another record cake. Hope you don't mind!! Hope you had a great birthday!



It's beautiful, SoVerySoft. You can never be in a rut with cake. What do you think that tone arm on the right is made of? Thanks! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 16, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> It's beautiful, SoVerySoft. You can never be in a rut with cake. What do you think that tone arm on the right is made of? Thanks! :wubu:



I noticed that...and I am going with..umm...banana? I'm sticking with that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 17, 2007)

View attachment fiesta.jpg


Happy Birthday Formerking!!

Hope you are having a great birthday, Gottfried! Please share this cake with Laura since I neglected her on her birthday...  Oh - this cake was inspired by the cute pic she posted of you in your sombrero  Enjoy!!​


----------



## formerking (Dec 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 32707
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Formerking!!
> ...




Wow 
That is an awesome composition. Heart warming. Thank you.


----------



## findingme4me (Dec 18, 2007)

this is my wedding cake from our wedding in sept






to bad it got knocked over before anyone got any. but they gave me a complete refund.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 18, 2007)

findingme4me said:


> this is my wedding cake from our wedding in sept
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh no! Who knocked it over?? That must have been upsetting... 

But it is really lovely!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 28, 2007)

View attachment kittyyarncake.jpg


Happy Birthday Cindy!!

I thought this was so cute!! Have a great birthday, Cindy!!​


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 28, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 33309
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Cindy!!
> ...



Randi, this cake is soooooo adorable!!! I love it! BTW...my birthday is coming up in January...hint, hint


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Dec 28, 2007)

findingme4me said:


> this is my wedding cake from our wedding in sept
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--Oh my gosh...who knocked that over???? If anyone got that on videotape, you could sell it to a wedding bloopers TV show...

That cake is really something.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> --Oh my gosh...who knocked that over???? If anyone got that on videotape, you could sell it to a wedding bloopers TV show...
> 
> That cake is really something.




It really is, what a great cake and what a shame it was knocked over. However, what kept going through my mind was. "omg what spindly chairs" No WAY could I sit on that, it would be in splinters within two minutes!!


----------



## runningman (Dec 29, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> It really is, what a great cake and what a shame it was knocked over. However, what kept going through my mind was. "omg what spindly chairs" No WAY could I sit on that, it would be in splinters within two minutes!!



Ok so now we get to the bottom of it! Katy was invited and her chair collapsed causing her to knock over the cake. Then get up and run away with it.  :bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 29, 2007)

runningman said:


> Ok so now we get to the bottom of it! Katy was invited and her chair collapsed causing her to knock over the cake. Then get up and run away with it.  :bow:



You SWORE you wouldn't tell anyone!! :blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2008)

View attachment BeadedCake.jpg


Happy Birthday Jes!!!!​I know I am very late!! But I was away for about a week and missed the big day! I hope you like this beaded cake (which reminds me of your jewelry!)

Hope it was a fun birthday.


----------



## Friday (Jan 7, 2008)

How pretty!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2008)

View attachment frogshape-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday swamptoad!!

I am so predictable! A toad!! Hope you had a great birthday!!​


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 34085
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the lovely cake. Hahaha!!! Its funny and colorful. I love the seeing the fly that he caught too. Neat cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2008)

View attachment grill1.jpg


Happy Birthday SummerG!!!​
Isn't this cute?? I love this cake. It reminds me of....um...Summer  Hope you are having a great birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2008)

View attachment omega-sm.jpg


Happy Birthday Blockierer!!

I know you'll understand why I chose this cake for you. Hope you had a great birthday and sorry this is a bit late!​


----------



## SummerG (Jan 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Isn't this cute?? I love this cake. It reminds me of....um...Summer  Hope you are having a great birthday!



Thank you Randi! I LOVE it!


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 13, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 34373
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Blockierer!!
> ...



Thank you Randi. 
This cake is something special.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 13, 2008)

My hubby and 2 year old son baked me a beautiful birthday cake...french vanilla cake (I don't care for chocolate cakes...) w/ cream cheese icing! It was soooooooo YUMMY! 

View attachment 100_2987.JPG


View attachment 100_2989 (2).JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 13, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> My hubby and 2 year old son baked me a beautiful birthday cake...french vanilla cake (I don't care for chocolate cakes...) w/ cream cheese icing! It was soooooooo YUMMY!



Oh my gosh, that is so pretty! (and I love cream cheese icing!)

And in case you haven't had enough cake today...here's a bubbly one for you!!  

View attachment BUBBLES%20CAKE%204.jpg


Happy Birthday ChubbyBubbles!!​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 34373
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Blockierer!!
> ...



Isn't that Capt'n Crunch's hat!!???


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 14, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oh my gosh, that is so pretty! (and I love cream cheese icing!)
> 
> And in case you haven't had enough cake today...here's a bubbly one for you!!
> 
> ...



One can NEVER have enough cake! LOL! Thanks Randi! You're awesome!


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 15, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Isn't that Capt'n Crunch's hat!!???



Of course not! 
Secret Flirting Signs.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> Of course not!
> Secret Flirting Signs.



exactly


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2008)

View attachment spice Cupcakes.jpg


Happy Birthday BBW Betty!!​
How about some applesauce spice cupcakes with cream cheese icing? Hope you are having a wonderful (and warm!) birthday!!!​


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 20, 2008)

These look fantastic. Nummy!!



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 34730
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday BBW Betty!!​
> How about some applesauce spice cupcakes with cream cheese icing? Hope you are having a wonderful (and warm!) birthday!!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2008)

View attachment 469144042_8eada90603.jpg



Happy Birthday love dubh!!​
Hope you're having the best birthday ever! I thought you might appreciate some Mississippi Mud Cake


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2008)

View attachment chess cake2.jpg



Happy Birthday Dravenhawk!!

Hope you're having a great birthday, Patrick. I thought this chess cake was just right - it's your move! Enjoy your special day! ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2008)

View attachment cheese.jpg


Happy Birthday fa_man_stan!

You mentioned that you found sharing cheesecake to be sexy. What? This is the wrong kind of cheesecake? And you didn't want to share it with mice?  Hope you are having a great birthday, Stan! ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 26, 2008)

View attachment Drum2edit.jpg



Happy Birthday Mike!!!

Here's a cake I thought you'd like  Hope you had a great birthday today!!​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2008)

ahahah... Stan's cheesecake is so cute!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 5, 2008)

View attachment violin.jpg



Happy Birthday FreeThinker!!!

I hope you're having a great day - and I'm not fiddlin' around! Enjoy!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 10, 2008)

View attachment pbcup cake.jpg


View attachment pb+007.jpg​]


Happy Birthday Brandi!!!!


Hope you're having a great birthday!! Here's a peanut butter cup birthday cake - and a view of the inside, as well.  Enjoy!​


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 10, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 35798
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! 

That is one _amazing_ cake...almost too good to eat.





(Yeah, who do I think I'm kidding? :eat2


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2008)

View attachment race car.jpg


Happy Birthday Conrad!!!!

Hope this is the best birthday ever!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2008)

View attachment trifle.jpg



Happy Birthday MissToodles!!!

I thought this looked like something you might like! It's a trifle with custard cream, strawberries, cherries, pears and lots of good stuff! Hope you're having a great birthday!!​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 22, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 36847
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mother of all that is Holy, that looks FAN TASTIC!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 22, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oh mother of all that is Holy, that looks FAN TASTIC!!!



Yeah, I confess, I'm a fan.

Do you have any idea how hungry I get looking for these cakes and whatnot? Gadzooks.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2008)

View attachment Deathbychoc-sm.jpg


Happy Birthday Leesa!!!!!

MMMMmmm Cake AND ice cream for you!! Hope you have a yummy birthday!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2008)

View attachment funnelcakestrawb.jpg


Happy Birthday TearInYourHand!!!​
I know you love funnel cake - I thought it would be extra special if it was served with berries and cream for your birthday! Enjoy!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 4, 2008)

View attachment eggnog-cheesecake gingersnap crust.jpg


Happy Birthday Judge_Dre!!!

It probably isn't as good as your eggnog pie, but here's an eggnog cheese cake with a ginger snap crust. I thought it was a good substitute and you didn't have to make it! Hope you're having a great birthday.​


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Mar 5, 2008)

Awwwww, you're so sweet to do this for people.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2008)

View attachment springbouquet2.jpg



Happy Birthday Ruby!!!

Ruby, I hope you're still awake! And I hope today was a GRAND birthday. I really couldn't resist this cake for you...It is called a Spring Bouquet Cake and it has mango and strawberries and cream, with layers of meringue. See the slice below!

View attachment springbouquetslice-sm.jpg​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2008)

View attachment Xanadu-02.jpg


Happy Birthday TSL!

I thought you might like this Chocolate Cake with Bailey's Irish Cream Filling! I saved you a slice  Hope you had a MARVELOUS birthday!!​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 6, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 37869
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its fantastic, thankyou!! I swear you must be psychic, as Id much rather have fruit in a dessert or cake than chocolate, and my very favourite dessert is pavlova which is of course meringue with cream. So this is perfect, I wish I could print it off and eat it!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 37872
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday TSL!
> ...



I tapped out my rep, but YUM, Miss Randi.  I love it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment chocolatespring-sm.jpg


Happy Birthday ThatFatGirl!!!


This cake looked like springtime and sooo yummy. Didn't want to miss your birthday this year! Hope you're having a great one.​


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope to get a cake this year... Pretty Please.. Nov 13 you have a very long time to plan... =D all these cakes look wonderful!:eat2::eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 1, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I hope to get a cake this year... Pretty Please.. Nov 13 you have a very long time to plan... =D all these cakes look wonderful!:eat2::eat2:



I will, I will  Just need to know what you like. If you tell me now - I might forget tho. lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 1, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I will, I will  Just need to know what you like. If you tell me now - I might forget tho. lol


LOL.. I am pretty simple... I like butterflies and I talking on the phone and playing the Sims 2..When it gets closer I will remind you if you want me too... Thank you Though in advance!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2008)

View attachment dog_basket2.jpg


Happy Birthday Soupy!!

Hope you have a dog-gone great birthday!​


----------



## supersoup (Apr 2, 2008)

it looks like my maggie!!!

i love it randi, nearly as much as you! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2008)

View attachment Camping-lake.jpg


Happy Birthday missaf!!!!

Oops! Belated birthday wishes and a camping-by-the-lake cake! Hope you had a great birthday yesterday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2008)

View attachment meyer lemon cake roll.jpg


Happy Birthday Cat!!!!

I know you like Swiss Cake Rolls and I know you like lemon...so here is a lemon cake roll! Hope you're having a lovely birthday, Cat.​
p.s. Your jams on Etsy look amazing! I want to order a bunch!!


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmm...another yummy selection, SVS! Thank you!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2008)

View attachment roses2.jpg



Happy Birthday Goof!!!

This birthday cake made me think of weddings without actually being an early wedding cake. I thought it was so pretty! Hope you're having a great birthday!​


----------



## Tooz (Apr 7, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 37075
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday TearInYourHand!!!​
> I know you love funnel cake - I thought it would be extra special if it was served with berries and cream for your birthday! Enjoy!​



That looks like te most delicious thing EVER.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 7, 2008)

OHHHH it's BEAUTIFUL!! It's the kind of thing I wouldnt want to cut into, it looks so perfect and pretty!! Thank you!


----------



## Friday (Apr 8, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 39986
> 
> 
> 
> I know you like Swiss Cake Rolls and I know you like lemon...so here is a lemon cake roll! Hope you're having a lovely birthday, Cat.​



Must have cake.......

PS: I have a friend at work that I torment by scrolling through this thread.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2008)

View attachment burger.jpg
View attachment relish_2.jpg



Happy Birthday sugar and spice!

Fran, I thought this was SO cute - the "meat" is made from brownies, the "bun" is yellow cake with a honey glaze, the "ketchup" is raspberry sauce, the "mustard" is mango and the "relish" is Jell-O! I know you like Jell-O so that's why I chose this! I know. Convoluted.  Hope you had a great birthday today!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2008)

View attachment minicoop-silver-sm.jpg


Happy Birthday Saucy!!

I thought you might appreciate this mini-cooper cake! Hope you're having a GREAT birthday, Cindy!​


----------



## saucywench (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh, man! That is PERFECT, Randi! *claps hands in glee*:bounce:

I really appreciate your devotion to this thread and how you go out of your way to specialize everyone's birthday with something appropriate to them. Thank you so much, I love it! 



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 40583​
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Saucy!!​
> ...


----------



## saucywench (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh yeah...
View attachment 40586

Quite a remarkable resemblance, no?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 14, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 40581
> View attachment 40582
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that cake combines some of my all time favorites burgers, brownies and Jell-o YUMMM-MMEE!plus I love green Jell-o! Thanks Randi, now my birthday is complete because I got my cake in the heres your cake thread hee hee.  It really is such a sweet thing you do for everyone and the way you find just the right one is too much.Big Hugs, Fran


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Oh yeah...
> View attachment 40586
> 
> Quite a remarkable resemblance, no?



I confess I did a search of your posts to see what color it was


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 14, 2008)

View attachment thank you1b.jpg

View attachment thank you3.jpg


Thank You,Rebe cca!!

Rebecca, this strawberry custard cake is my way of saying thank you for your brave post and for all you've gone through. You add great value to the forums! p.s. it's also a belated birthday cake! ​


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 14, 2008)

Oooh, perfect. Yummy. And thank you


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2008)

View attachment LOSTCAKE(1).jpg


Happy Birthday out.of.habit!!

I thought this "Lost" cake might get us through till the new episodes are airing again! Hope you are having tons of fun today, Betsy.​
p.s. according to the baker of this cake, youll notice "the beach, Nikki and Paulos skeletons, Vincent, a polar bear, a boar, Kate, Hurley, Jack and John Locke rocking out at the Hatch!"


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 18, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 40799
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday out.of.habit!!
> ...




SQUEEEEEEEE! This WILL get us through! I'm freaking out, that's so cool. I almost have no words! (Almost! Heh.) Randi, thank you so much! I love it I love it I love it! It's just incredibly fun!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2008)

View attachment baked alaska orange choc.jpg


Happy Birthday Nancy!!

Thought I'd kick your beloved ice cream cake up a notch and present you with a Baked Alaska! But not just any Baked Alaska - this is a "Chocolate Orange Bombe Alaska with Hot Chocolate Sauce". Hope your birthday is the best ever!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 29, 2008)

View attachment choc%20straw%202.jpg


Happy Birthday Misty!!

I thought this cake would look great on your new square dishes! Hope you are having a wonderful birthday!​


----------



## Friday (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my, you actually have me looking forward to my b-day Randi just to see what kind of goodness you'll come up with. I'll make it easier than earthquake though,...(lemon and coconut are my favorite flavors).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 30, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 41551
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Misty!!
> ...



Holy crap Randi..lol Death by chocolate 

Thanks!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 30, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Holy crap Randi..lol Death by chocolate
> 
> Thanks!



I can't think of a better way to go 

Randi, you find the most amazing cakes ever!! My mouth waters every time I look at this thread


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2008)

View attachment hunky cake.jpg


Happy Birthday HugKiss!!!

Hope you're having a great birthday, Kathie! I thought this cake would look particularly tasty to you ​


----------



## HugKiss (May 1, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 41606
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday HugKiss!!!
> ...




*CAKE? WHAT CAKE? 

Randi, you sure do know me. I love it! 

Thank you for my piece... of BEEFcake!

Kathie*


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 8, 2008)

View attachment mango cake B1.jpg


View attachment mango cake B2.jpg



Happy Birthday Mango!!​
oops..a few minutes late! And sorry...it's a mango cake again this year. But then, you know we can't get enough Mango! Hope your birthday was fun!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 8, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 42030
> 
> 
> View attachment 42031
> ...



o h m y g o o d n e s s

I'm trying to behave! (too... much... innuendo...) But that looks delicious. Seriously, can someone make me one of those? I promise to at least _share_ it with mango for his birthday!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2008)

View attachment carrot%20cake2small.jpg


Happy Birthday Waxwing!!!​
Hope you're having a great birthday! I remember you once mentioned a fantasy "Carrot Cake Diet". Here's breakfast! Enjoy!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2008)

View attachment cactus.jpg


Happy Birthday Cactopus!!​
Yeah, a cactus cake. I'm not very original! But man that icing looks good. Hope you are having a fun birthday!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2008)

View attachment choc-cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Stacie!!!!​
You seem to like posing with chocolate cakes, so I figure you must like 'em! Hope you're having fun today! Enjoy!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2008)

View attachment tea cakes1.jpg



Happy Birthday BigBellySSBBW!​
I know I'm a little early but I'll be at the Bash tomorrow...So let me give you your cake(s) now! These are tea cakes in honor of your new home. Enjoy!


----------



## MissStacie (May 23, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 42793
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Stacie!!!!​
> You seem to like posing with chocolate cakes, so I figure you must like 'em! Hope you're having fun today! Enjoy!




I LOVE chocolate cake! Thanks Randi!!!!

See you tomorrow!

Hugs,


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2008)

View attachment ashley-pooh-small.jpg


Happy Birthday Ashley!!

Sorry to be a little late! This cake was sweet and cute (like you) and already had your name on it....Perfect!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2008)

View attachment big apple cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Aris!!!​
Not sure why this cake made me think of you  Hope you had a great birthday! (and sorry I'm late)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2008)

View attachment duck.jpg



Happy Birthday Ernest_Nagel!!

Your profile pic and avatar inspired this cute little cake  Hope you are having a great birthday!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 13, 2008)

View attachment choc rasp ganache.jpg


Happy Birthday Rainy!!

Sorry I'm so late. Hope it was the best birthday ever!​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 14, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 42794
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, now Im thinkin that on the "if you could only eat one thing, what would it be" thread.... I should have put.. that slice of green cake that looks suspiciously pistachio-packed, mmmmmmmm! :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 14, 2008)

I want to know how much drool ends on up SVS's keyboard when she goes off searching for all of our wonderful cakes


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 14, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I want to know how much drool ends on up SVS's keyboard when she goes off searching for all of our wonderful cakes



It does get me craving cake. Seriously!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment rumcake1.jpg


Happy Birthday jcas50!!

John, I tried and tried and could not find a cake that looks like asparagus! So I hope you'll settle for a moist, delicious rum cake. Hope your birthday is the best ever!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment Wrestling%20Ring.jpg


Happy Birthday KHayes666!

Thought you'd appreciate this wrestling cake  Enjoy your birthday!!​


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 15, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44114
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday KHayes666!
> ...



OMG you're the best.


----------



## jcas50 (Jun 15, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44111
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday jcas50!!
> ...



Now that looks absolutely scrumptious. I would be thrilled with a rum cake. What I had was a pineapple coconut cake which was very nice. But that looks really great. Thanks Randi!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 15, 2008)

View attachment moon.jpg


Happy Birthday BBWMoon!

Ally, Hope you had a GREAT birthday today!! (Hey, this moon cake looks like a marshmallow peep!)​


----------



## toni (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww, what a cute cake! Happy birthday Allie!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44005
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Aris!!!​
> Not sure why this cake made me think of you  Hope you had a great birthday! (and sorry I'm late)



sorry i am late in responding... thank you so much for thinking of me! I LOVE THE CAKE!!! p.s. did i mention that i bake??? oh, a small nj day of gourmet baking with the cake bible... hmmmm.....


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2008)

View attachment tiger cake.jpg



Happy Birthday snuggletiger!!!

This is the snuggliest looking tiger cake I could find. Hope you're enjoying your special day!!​


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 21, 2008)

Randi, that tiger cake is adorable!!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 21, 2008)

I love the tiger cake,, good work Randi


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Awwww I love that cake Randi 
thanks for the tigery cake. It makes my birthday that much better


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2008)

View attachment Picket_fence_Michelle.jpg


Happy Birthday SuperMishe!!!!

I thought this was SO pretty...and it even has your name on it! It must be meant for you  Hope you had a great day!!​


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 26, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44722
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday SuperMishe!!!!
> ...



Great looking cake wish I had a peice


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 26, 2008)

View attachment lemon_cake_lrg.jpg



Happy Birthday Chimpi!!

You once said "a slice of lemon cake is the most extraordinary thing ever" or something similar. Based on this photo, I think I agree! Hope you are having a great birthday!​


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 26, 2008)

... There's no appropriate smilie.





There we go!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 26, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> ... There's no appropriate smilie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG that's adorable


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 26, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44796
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMM I agree too, that looks utterly heavenly!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 27, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44796
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh....My....Goodness. MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## Friday (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG. Cakegasm.


----------



## Goddess Patty (Jun 27, 2008)

I want a cake 
SuperMishe and I share a birthday. Can I at least have a piece of hers??? :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 27, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I want a cake
> SuperMishe and I share a birthday. Can I at least have a piece of hers??? :eat2:



Ahh...I didn't see your birthday listed! Sorry  Here's a cake for YOU! 

View attachment pretty cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Patty!!

Sorry this is late! I thought this cake was summery, fresh and really lovely. Hope your birthday was GREAT!​


----------



## Goddess Patty (Jun 28, 2008)

Awwww thank you Randi. Looks delish. *Jumps through monitor*


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 29, 2008)

Now Patty you have to share yours with me:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 29, 2008)

chocolate desire said:


> Now Patty you have to share yours with me:eat2:



uh oh...did I miss another one??


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah but thats ok Randi I know your busy alot of the time plus I just wanted some of Patty's cake because it looked sooo yummy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 29, 2008)

View attachment tropical-coconut-cake.jpg


Happy Birthday ChocolateDesire!!!

Anyone who wants a cake, gets a cake! I remember you like coconut but this one looks like coconut PLUS! According to the blog that I "borrowed" it from, it is "coconut layer caked filled with layer upon layer of fresh whipped cream, mangos, kiwi, and pineapple. The cake was iced with a coconut whipped cream and covered with toasted coconut flakes, then garnished with fresh fruit". Enjoy!​


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont know how you remembered that I love coconut cake but man oh man that one makes me wants to lick my screen. Thank you Randi ever so much.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 29, 2008)

Yay! Thanks for my virtual cake Randi! Since it's virtual, there's enough for everyone to have a slice! LOL!

For my birthday, Deidra (aka Deidrababe) made me a cake IRL! LOL! She specializes in custom flavors. Last year I dreamed up a "Fluffernutter" cake and she turned it into reality - it was vanilla cake with PB/Fluff type filling that she created, with layers of reeses pb cups - it was orgasmic! this year, I wanted a coconut cake with some type of banana/vanilla filling. She made an amazing tasting cake but unfortunately, the weight of the cake caused it to slide apart a little, so we didn't get any pics! 




SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44722
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday SuperMishe!!!!
> ...


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok - you gotta check this out. Read all the captions of the photos too - pretty funny. I would SO try this cake. I think the trick would be "seeing" a "cake" but eating "breakfast". Someone make this for me! LOL!

http://veripolis.blogspot.com/2008/06/breakfast-cake.html


----------



## fullagrace27 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey! Im new here  Havent posted much. But read a lot. My birthday was in the end of may. I turned 30 !!!!  
Id like a cake. Something fruity and creamy would be my favorite.:happy:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 4, 2008)

View attachment clambake1.jpg


View attachment clambake2.jpg


View attachment clambake3.jpg



Happy Birthday EvilPrincess!!

This special cake is for one of the only people I know who might appreciate it as much as I do. It's a CLAM BAKE!!  Hope you're having a wonderful birthday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 4, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok - you gotta check this out. Read all the captions of the photos too - pretty funny. I would SO try this cake. I think the trick would be "seeing" a "cake" but eating "breakfast". Someone make this for me! LOL!
> 
> http://veripolis.blogspot.com/2008/06/breakfast-cake.html



oh my gosh...I loved that!!!! Thanks for sharing this!! Loved all of the ingredients and wish I could have tasted it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 4, 2008)

fullagrace27 said:


> Hey! Im new here  Havent posted much. But read a lot. My birthday was in the end of may. I turned 30 !!!!
> Id like a cake. Something fruity and creamy would be my favorite.:happy:



oops! sorry...just saw this today! But it's never too late for cake, right? Hope this looks good to you...it does to me!!!


View attachment berries.jpg


Happy Birthday fullagrace27!!

Happy BIG three-oh!​


----------



## fullagrace27 (Jul 5, 2008)

That looks heavenly !!!:eat2: Thank you so much !


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 44989
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday ChocolateDesire!!!
> ...



OH ....MY...GOD. That cake makes me want to do dirty things to myself. Well...and eat cake. That is AMAZING!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 5, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> oh my gosh...I loved that!!!! Thanks for sharing this!! Loved all of the ingredients and wish I could have tasted it.



Only the "country gravy" skeeved me out a little! LOL! I'm still waiting for someone to make it for me! LOL!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 5, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Only the "country gravy" skeeved me out a little! LOL! I'm still waiting for someone to make it for me! LOL!



nah..see...I like the idea of country gravy. Reminds me of creamed chipped beef.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 5, 2008)

View attachment apple-caramel-cuppers2.jpg



Happy Birthday Megan!!

These vegan cupcakes are "Spiced Apple with Caramel Penuche Frosting". I remember you had penuche frosting last year, so I didn't think you'd mind. (And I thought these looked FABULOUS!) Hope you're having a great day!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 5, 2008)

View attachment Crumbs-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday JerseyGirl07093!!​
I saw that you liked that Artie Lange cupcake, so here's an assortment from Crumbs Bakery, which includes (from top left, going clockwise) Artie Lange, Pecan Pie, Devil Dog and Oreo! Hope you had a great birthday today.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 7, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Happy Birthday EvilPrincess!!​
> 
> This special cake is for one of the only people I know who might appreciate it as much as I do. It's a CLAM BAKE!! Hope you're having a wonderful birthday!​


 
Just perfect!!!!!! - I love it - Thank you so much- hmmmmm need clam bake now!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 12, 2008)

View attachment choc pb ic slice big.jpg


Happy Birthday SugarMagnolia!

I know you said you're already having an ice cream cake, but it IS your favorite. How about one more slice? It's chocolate peanut butter...-I thought it looked yummy. Hope it's been a great birthday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 24, 2008)

View attachment lilac cupcakes.jpg



Happy Birthday Carla!!

Hope your birthday is the best ever! I remember you ordered lots of cupcakes from the cupcake lady in so many flavors, so I wanted to get you some really special ones. I thought these lilac cupcakes were lovely. Oh wait...You can't tell from the above pic...let me turn one around...see below :wubu:

View attachment lilca cupcake2.jpg​


----------



## Ash (Jul 24, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 46532



I just had a cupcake-gasm.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

Sooooo pretty!

Thanks, Randi! Now, if only Willy Wonka had perfected the technology for me to grab them off the screen and eat them!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 24, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I just had a cupcake-gasm.




I said this very thing last night in the cupcake thread, hehe.


Even better than a real orgasm, isn't it? *giggles*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2008)

View attachment chocolate cake manila.jpg



Happy Birthday Dee!!!!

Dang...! I know you love frosting but I think this cake would make anyone a frosting lover!! Wooo! Hope you are having a delicious birthday!!​


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 28, 2008)

I need to stop looking at this thread. It drives me insane. In a good way though...or...in a bad way. I WANT CAKE!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I need to stop looking at this thread. It drives me insane. In a good way though...or...in a bad way. I WANT CAKE!!



I know what you mean. Everytime I look in this thread, I wonder what I have in the house to bake.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 2, 2008)

View attachment angelfood cake strawb-ver2.jpg


Happy Birthday Liz!!!!

How about angel food cake with strawberries and not-too-stiff real whipped cream?? I'll eat it if you don't!  Hope you are having a wonderful birthday!!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 2, 2008)

View attachment lemon cake stuff w cheesecake.jpg



Happy Birthday Friday!!!

Here's a raspberry lemon cake! Yum! Hope you are having a MARVELOUS birthday!!​


----------



## Friday (Aug 3, 2008)

Lord love a duck Randi. Sex on a plate. I would do bad things for a slice of that.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 47100
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Liz!!!!
> ...



I *love* strawberries...perfect


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I *love* strawberries...perfect



Funny thing is - after I posted that I went out and bought angel food cake, strawberries, blueberries and whippped cream. lol

p.s. I messed with that pic in photoshop but it looks weird. I should have left it alone!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 13, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Funny thing is - after I posted that I went out and bought angel food cake, strawberries, blueberries and whippped cream. lol



I hope it was delicious!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 18, 2008)

View attachment rainbow swirl.jpg



Happy Birthday Tina!!!

I know you are a colorful gal, and these classy, colorful cupcakes made me think of you! Hope you're having a great birthday!​


----------



## Tina (Aug 18, 2008)

I dig color and I dig cupcakes, so they're perfect, Randi. Thank you.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 19, 2008)

Tina said:


> I dig color and I dig cupcakes, so they're perfect, Randi. Thank you.



those will make your tongue a funny color, just saying....


----------



## Friday (Aug 19, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> those will make your tongue a funny color, just saying....



So Di's volunteering to save you from that fate, right Di?

:happy:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 19, 2008)

If roomie had not bought me a birthday cake...THIS is what Mossy would have had.....Mmmmm...so, here's my creme brulee...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 26, 2008)

View attachment truffletorte011.jpg


Happy Birthday BeaBea!

Hope you're having a great birthday! Hope you don't mind another chocolate walnut cake this year. You DID mention it was your fave! (yeah, 2 years ago.) ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2008)

View attachment birthday-cake-berries.jpg




Happy Birthday Carla!!

Hope you are had a great birthday. I am a few minutes late, but I come bearing cake! You seem to like vanilla cakes with fruit, so, hopefully you'll like this  Big hugs! See you soon!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2008)

A note to those folks who had birthdays last week - I know I missed giving you cakes, but I was away at the bash! Sorry 

I might catch up this week - never too late for cake, right?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 9, 2008)

View attachment rapunzel.jpg



Happy Birthday Sandie!!!!​
I'm a little late but hopefully you'll like my cake selection! You know why I chose it! Hope you had a really wonderful birthday.​


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 10, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 49388
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That cake is so cute and I see why you chose it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2008)

View attachment redvelvet wcreamchs.jpg


Happy Birthday Christine!

I looked through SO many cream cheese iced cakes and this one made my mouth water!! It's red velvet with cream cheese frosting, but I'd skip the cake and go for the gusto! mmm mmmm cream cheese icing! Hope you're having a great birthday!!​


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll put in my order for this little toadstool-shaped cake, which I think is very cute:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 11, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 49437
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Christine!
> ...



Randi, this looks DIVINE! I want to swim in that frosting. And I would eat the cake too. Thank you so much!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> So Di's volunteering to save you from that fate, right Di?
> 
> :happy:



and only a TRUE friend would eat that cupcake so your tongue didnt look funny, just remember that...and yes, Friday, thank you for noticing...i am a true friend to sacrifice myself like that  hahahahahaha
:bow::kiss2::bow::kiss2::bow::kiss2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 21, 2008)

whoooo boy! I am so late with cakes this month. Life is getting in the way!!


View attachment Butterfly%20Cake%20Closeup-sm.jpg


Happy Birthday SocialbFly!!

Hope it was a great birthday!! Sorry I'm late!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 21, 2008)

Another late one 

View attachment NJCake-small.jpg



Happy Birthday Berna!!

It's kinda big so think you might need to share this with some other Jersey girls (like ME!) Hope you had a great birthday yesterday. See you soon! ​


----------



## Shosh (Sep 21, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Another late one
> 
> View attachment 50028
> 
> ...



I love that Jersey cake!


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 21, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> whoooo boy! I am so late with cakes this month. Life is getting in the way!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 50027
> ...



aww that is a very pretty cake SVS, thank you for picking it out for me


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 21, 2008)

Randi that cake is so cool I love it - I didnt get on the computer till today so really its not late to ,me - Thanks for being so thoughtful all the time. 

Berna


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't wait for my birthday now! These cakes are amazing!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2008)

Yep...late again. Maybe I need to give up this birthday cake gig??

View attachment choc cake white icing-sm.jpg



Happy Birthday Lilly!!

Sorry I'm late! Here's a chocolate cake with white frosting - I think that's something you'd have chosen? Hope so!! And I hope you had a great birthday. See you next week!​


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 27, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yep...late again. Maybe I need to give up this birthday cake gig??



Are you kidding? Aw, Randi. Lateness isn't an issue. Fear not, we'll celebrate birthdays for weeks around here, and if there's cake, you can bet I for one will certainly celebrate! 

All about love, not timing. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 27, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Are you kidding? Aw, Randi. Lateness isn't an issue. Fear not, we'll celebrate birthdays for weeks around here, and if there's cake, you can bet I for one will certainly celebrate!
> 
> All about love, not timing. :wubu:



Bets, you are the sweetest. I'll hang in for a while longer...and try to be on time, if possible


----------



## jamie (Sep 28, 2008)

I second that emotion...please don't give it up, I look forward to your creative and thoughtful choices!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 29, 2008)

View attachment wrestling.jpg



Happy Birthday Phil!!!

Hope you are having a terrific birthday! This cake seemed appropriate.  See you soon!​


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 30, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yep...late again. Maybe I need to give up this birthday cake gig??



You mustn't! 
You are awesome at finding the most fun, beautiful and fitting cakes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 2, 2008)

View attachment winter forest.jpg



Happy Birthday PrettyKitty!!!

Are you bored with the wintry cakes yet? Maybe you love something else by now?  Hope you are having a wonderful birthday!​


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 3, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 50703
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not bored with your winter cakes. I love 'em.  I also like fairies, birds, kitties and butterflies. Maybe that'll make it a little easier for next year. 

Thank you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 11, 2008)

View attachment chocolate-cake-oh-1727434-x.jpg


Happy Birthday Kara!!!

Is this a delicious looking chocolate cake, or what?? Hope you like cherries too  Have the best birthday ever!​


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Oct 11, 2008)

OMG Randi! Cherries and Chocolate..........one of my VERY most fav combinations! How the heck did you know????????????

Love ya bunches, Kara


----------



## Friday (Oct 19, 2008)

Don't give up Randi. The cute ones are cute, but the luscious ones are freakin' orgasmic (See chocolate cake above). Worth the wait (weight lol), no matter who's they are.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 21, 2008)

View attachment caramelicedcake.jpg


Happy Birthday Ashmamma!!

Oh man this looks good! It's a moist delicious yellow cake with yummy caramel glaze!! Hope your birthday is as sweet as this cake!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 23, 2008)

View attachment chocolate mousse.jpg


Happy Birthday Em!!

Yummy, chocolate mousse cake with chocolate ice cream! Hope you had a great birthday (it's still your birthday here!)​


----------



## Emma (Oct 24, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 52211
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Em!!
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Now that is the ideal cake for me!


----------



## Filly (Oct 24, 2008)

Some of these cakes look too precious to eat! 

Cake makers would have to be so disciplined... i would end up eating 1/2 the uncooked cake mixture then 1/2 the icing :eat1:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 24, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 52044
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ashmamma!!
> ...




Randi I am salivating over this cake.:smitten:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2008)

View attachment ds cake.jpg


Happy Birthday MattS19!

Hope you're having a terrific birthday! How could I resist this Nintendo DS cake? It even seems to have your name on it  Enjoy! ​


----------



## Mathias (Oct 25, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 52357
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday MattS19!
> ...



That's amazing! Thank you so much!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 29, 2008)

View attachment Happy Birthday SVS.jpg




Happy Birthday SoVerySoft!!!!


Sometimes, it's _your_ turn to get cake!

Have lobster fun on your birthday! ​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 29, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Sometimes, it's _your_ turn to get cake!
> 
> Have lobster fun on your birthday!



Awwww thanks SO much! What a perfect cake. 

Wheeeee! Cake for ME!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 21, 2008)

View attachment sockmonkey cupcakes.jpg


Happy Birthday AnnMarie!!

Yummy yummy sock monkey cupcakes! Hope you'll share 'cause I want one! 
Hope you're having a fun fun fun birthday, AM. Enjoy - you deserve it!​


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 21, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 53991
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday AnnMarie!!
> ...





Ahhh, they're the best EVER!!!! I would definitely share, but I can't promise I could eat the monkeys... I'm weird like that. 

I got a pair of most-excellent sock monkey slippers today... these cupcakes would be the PERFECT complement. 

 Thanks, Randi... love you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 28, 2008)

View attachment choc pb cake.jpg



Happy Birthday AFG!

How about chocolate peanut butter cake? I thought this looked sooo good. Hope you're having a great birthday!!​


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 54375
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MUST HAVE.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 30, 2008)

View attachment blackberry jam cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Jamie!!

Hope you are having a wonderful birthday. I know this isn't quite like your granny's blackberry cake, but I thought it might be tasty anyhow. It sure looks purty! Enjoy!​


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 1, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Hope you are having a wonderful birthday. I know this isn't quite like your granny's blackberry cake, but I thought it might be tasty anyhow. It sure looks purty! Enjoy![/CENTER]



Blackberry fondant... *drool*


----------



## jamie (Dec 3, 2008)

Randi - it looks amazing...blackberries are my favorite food on the planet. I am drooling at the idea of a blackberry cake right now.

Thank you so much for always getting it right.


:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 4, 2008)

View attachment pumpkinchiffonwhole.jpg


Happy Birthday Ginny!!

I hope you aren't tired of pumpkin chiffon! This might not be the prettiest but it was the most delectable looking. Especially the messy half eaten pic below (that pushed me over the edge - it looks so good!) Hope this was a great birthday!

View attachment pumpkinchiffonhalf.jpg​


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 4, 2008)

my birthday was on the 23rd of November. Just sayin. lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 5, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 54711
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ginny!!
> ...


OMG Randi, that looks DELISH! Hope you don't mind if I eat it all in one sitting. LOL. :eat2: YUMMMMM! I was so hoping you would just KNOW pumpkin chiffon should be it.  You ALWAYS know.  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 5, 2008)

BigBeautifulRed said:


> my birthday was on the 23rd of November. Just sayin. lol




Well...better late than never! 

View attachment cookiedoughicing.jpg


Happy Birthday BBRed!!

I thought you'd like these cupcakes with chocolate chip cookie dough frosting! Hope you had a great birthday.​


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG I'm so happy! You have no idea how much I love cookie dough! It's funny because I eat cookie dough ice cream which is my favorite and eat around the cookie dough then eat all the cookie doughs last! when I scoop it into the bowl I tear up the carton looking for the most cookie dough loaded scoops.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 13, 2008)

View attachment chochaupiacreampie.jpg



Happy Birthday Vardon_Grip!!!

How about a slice of chocolate haupia cream pie? From a bakery in Hawaii that is famous for it! Probably won't hold a candle to your mom's haupia cake, but I thought it looked pretty good! Hope you had a great birthday today.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2008)

View attachment kugel_006.jpg



Happy Birthday Santaclear!!

Finally...it's not a record cake! This is real, true kugel, which isn't technically a cake, but I thought you needed to experience the real deal  And besides, it has me wanting kugel really BAD. Hope you're having a GREAT birthday!!​
p.s. I have the recipe!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 15, 2008)

View attachment violet cake.jpg


Happy Birthday Violet_B!!

Here's a pretty violet cake that looked so original that I couldn't resist. I hope you're having a lovely birthday!​


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh YUM!!! It looks too good to eat!! Thank you Randi!! 




SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 55319
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Violet_B!!
> ...


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 18, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 55228
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the birthday wish!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 55317
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I've ever had one of these before, Randi, it looks amazing! :eat2: (Help yourself to some!) Thank you!  (I used to play in a band with a guy whose last name was Kugel.)


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never heard of Kugel, but it looks like something I'd LOVE to try!! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 29, 2008)

View attachment hotdog-burger cupcakes.jpg


Happy Birthday Cindy!!

Oopsie, a wee bit late! Seeing these cupcakes reminded me of the BBQ at your house way back in 1998! Such a long time ago. Hope you had a great birthday today.​


----------



## Shosh (Dec 29, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I've never heard of Kugel, but it looks like something I'd LOVE to try!! :eat2:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kugel


I love Kugel. So yummy.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Randi, they're great and look so yummy!


----------



## autopaint-1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cindy. I hope this will be a joyous, healthy year for you and that all of your dreams come true.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 29, 2008)

View attachment choc-squared-2-081108.jpg


Happy Birthday Jes!!!!
I thought you'd like the crunchy sprinkles and creamy frosting on these cupcakes. They look yummy! I hope you're having a great birthday today!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 29, 2008)

View attachment greektemple.jpg


Happy Birthday Sophie!!

A little birdie told me you might like a cake for your birthday. Here's a Greek Temple cake! I just wanna steal some of that frosting! Hope you're feeling better and having a nice birthday.​


----------



## SophieBBW (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG! I love it! I want it all! Thank you for thinking about me!
Soph!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2009)

View attachment BJ.jpg


Happy Birthday Beej!!!
Hope you're having lots of fun today! Enjoy!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 8, 2009)

View attachment frog ice cream cake.jpg



Happy Birthday swamptoad!!

I thought you might enjoy an ice cream cake (I know you like 'em!) But hurry...it's melting! Hope you're having a great birthday!!​


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 56649
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank-you, SVS!

Looks nice and tasty and slightly melted. But very good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 11, 2009)

View attachment ice cream hot fudge cake.jpg


Happy Birthday SummerG!!!

MmmmMM! Here is some chocolate blackout cake with vanilla ice cream and hot fudge. Want! Hope this is your best birthday ever!​


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont know about her but I do. That looks amazing.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 11, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 56779
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday SummerG!!!
> ...


OMFG, Randi, I think I just came.  

lmao


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMFG, Randi, I think I just came.
> 
> lmao



You and me both, sistah! I never realized that I was capable of multiple orgasms until I saw that!


----------



## SummerG (Jan 12, 2009)

You DIRTY DIRTY girls! Keep you crotches away from my birthday cake/icecream!!!!! 

Thank you Randi!!!! Love ya! xoxoxox


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 12, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMFG, Randi, I think I just came.
> 
> lmao


 

Ahh, so that's what it takes and to think I've been working on improving my personality & all those years wasted on charm school. All I needed to do was buy a bag of proccessed sugar and some ice cream.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 12, 2009)

autopaint-1 said:


> Ahh, so that's what it takes and to think I've been working on improving my personality & all those years wasted on charm school. All I needed to do was buy a bag of proccessed sugar and some ice cream.



If you'd been to a good charm school they would have told you about the sugar and ice cream


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> If you'd been to a good charm school they would have told you about the sugar and ice cream


 

Maybe I should have gone on that field trip to Ben & Jerry's, but at the time, who knew? :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2009)

View attachment chess.jpg


Happy Birthday Blockierer!!

How about a game of chess? Loser gets to eat the cake (I am not good at chess. hehe!) Hope you had a great birthday today!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 13, 2009)

View attachment choc pb cream cheese icing.jpg



Happy Birthday ChubbyBubbles!!

OMG does this look amazing?? It's a chocolate cake, with peanut butter cream cheese icing and smothered in chocolate ganache! (There are step by step photos where I found this - to die for!) Hope you're having a lovely birthday!​


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 13, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 56920
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh Randi I could just :kiss2: you!! Do you realize how much I love peanut butter, chocolate AND cream cheese??????????? Thank you so much, my friend!! :happy:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 13, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Happy Birthday ChubbyBubbles!!
> 
> OMG does this look amazing?? It's a chocolate cake, with peanut butter cream cheese icing and smothered in chocolate ganache! (There are step by step photos where I found this - to die for!) Hope you're having a lovely birthday![/CENTER]



Oh drool. That looks amazing! :eat2:


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 14, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> How about a game of chess? Loser gets to eat the cake (I am not good at chess. hehe!) Hope you had a great birthday today!


Randi, thank you.
I suggest we share the cake. 
Hugs
Fred


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2009)

View attachment choc truf singleslic.jpg


Happy Birthday Dave!!!

I managed to save you one slice of David Glass' Chocolate Truffle Cake. And it wasn't easy. hehe!  Hope your birthday was the best today!​


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jan 16, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 57134​
> 
> Happy Birthday Dave!!!​
> 
> I managed to save you one slice of David Glass' Chocolate Truffle Cake. And it wasn't easy. hehe! Hope your birthday was the best today!​


Randi, I know those cakes. I used to get them at Zabars until they started showing up elsewhere. The truffle cake is the highlight of the David Glass cake collection.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 19, 2009)

View attachment dungeonsdrag cake.jpg



Happy Birthday BBW Betty!!

How about a Dungeon and Dragons cake? I think there's enough to share with all of us. Yay! Hope you are having a terrific birthday.​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 5, 2009)

View attachment Vintage%20guitar%20cake.jpg



Happy Birthday FreeThinker!!!

I hope you're having a wonderful birthday! I tried to find a mandolin cake, but no luck. Enjoy!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2009)

View attachment photo-cake-1.jpg



Happy Birthday Conrad!!!!

See? It really IS a cake. Hope you're having a great, great birthday, Conrad!!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 23, 2009)

View attachment chocolate kahlua trifle.JPG


Happy Birthday BLUEeyedBanshee!!!

I think it's time someone made a Chocolate Kahlua Trifle for YOU! Hope you had a great birthday today!! (If you don't like Heath Bars, I'll take all the crunchies on top!​


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 23, 2009)

OMG

Seriously, I make those all the time for potlucks etc. (Gluten free of course) 

I learned how to make it in a Speech course.



Thank you!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 59257
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday BLUEeyedBanshee!!!
> ...





WANT!!!!! Minus the booze, please. But oh man... I want that.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2009)

View attachment popcorn tub.jpg


Happy Birthday Leesa!!!!!

Since popcorn is a food you listed if you could only eat 5 foods for the rest of your life, I thought it would make the perfect cake for you  Happy Birthday, my friend!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2009)

View attachment Wine-Bottle-Cake.jpg


Happy Birthday TearInYourHand!!!​
I know you enjoy kicking back with a glass of wine, but for your birthday, I think you should have the whole bottle. Even if it is just a cake! Happy Birthday!!​


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW SoVerySoft, I am pissed I can't rep you! That cake is fabulous! I'd be cool with either eating it or drinking it. Thank you!!


----------



## Leesa (Feb 24, 2009)

I DO love popped corn! Thanks for the lovely cake. :eat2:


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2009)

SoVerySoft,

I second the motion that the cakes are fabulous, especially the the popcorn cake.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 5, 2009)

View attachment pistachio-rose-cake.jpg




Happy Birthday Ruby!!!

Ooopsie! It is before midnight here but I am afraid I am a little late for your birthday across the pond. I hope it was a great one! Here's a Rose and Pistachio Cake. Sounded (and looked) so good to me! I thought you would like it too.​


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 6, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 59767
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness, that cake looks just gorgeous, thankyou!!! I LOVE pink (pale pink and pistachio green is one of my fave colour comibinations!); on close inspection that sponge looks very moist and packed full of pistachios, which I adore! It's another perfect cake for me!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 6, 2009)

View attachment lemon cake w. lemon curd.jpg


Happy Birthday Lovelyone!!!

I know you like lemon cake, so here's a lemon cake with lemon curd filling. Looks so yummy! Hope you're having a great birthday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 31, 2009)

View attachment flourless choc cake.jpg


Happy Birthday ThatFatGirl!!!


This flourless chocolate torte isn't from Mustard Seed but I hope it doesnt disappoint! Wishing you a dreamy, delicious birthday!​


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 31, 2009)

oh my goodness, that looks delicious! Thanks, Randi!!!  :wubu: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 2, 2009)

View attachment scottie.jpg



Happy Birthday Soupy!!

At the risk of being redundant, I couldn't resist this cute scottie cake for you! Hope you are having FUN today!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 3, 2009)

View attachment Smores coffee fudge ice cream cake.jpg


Happy Birthday missaf!!!!

Yum! S'mores Coffee Fudge Ice Cream Cake! (be especially careful of "brain freeze" this birthday, my dear ) Hope you're having a nice birthday! ​


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 4, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 61569
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday missaf!!!!
> ...



HOLY MOLY MOTHER OF...........

I want that cake!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 4, 2009)

View attachment whoopie pies pb filling.jpg



Happy Birthday Cat!!!!

MMmmmm...A birthday cake you don't have to slice - just grab! Whoopie pies with peanut butter filling. Share please! Enjoy your special day, Cat!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2009)

View attachment lemoncupcake3.jpg



Happy Birthday Goof!!!

Mmmm! Lemon cupcakes! I know you are sad today, but these cupcakes will still be fresh when you're ready to eat them. (That's the beauty of virtual cake!) Sorry about your grandmother, Bridget. Big Hugs. ​


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 8, 2009)

SVS...they are PERFECT!! You must have remembered me mentioning how DELICIOUS the lemon cupcakes were at my wedding. My mouth is watering for them right now. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2009)

View attachment choc-w-choc-buttercream-cupcakes2.jpg



Happy Birthday sugar and spice!

Devils Food with Chocolate Butter Cream. Can I have a bowl of that buttercream? Hope your birthday is glorious! ​


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 13, 2009)

OH WOW!!! Now that is my idea of a happy birthday chocolate cake with chocolate buttercream *sigh* :eat2: Thanks Randi you always find just the right one and since its cup cakes there's plenty to share dig in everyone.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2009)

View attachment coconut-cake_s4x3_lg.jpg



Happy Birthday Saucy!!

MMmmmMMmm hope you like this better than Pepperidge Farms coconut cake. (I know that's tough to beat!) Hope you're having a GREAT birthday, Cindy!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

View attachment BaconCakeSlice.jpg



Happy Birthday out.of.habit!!

I'm taking a risk here...this is a BACON cake! I thought it looked amazing, but I am not sure it's for everyone...Hope your birthday is the best ever! (and if you hate this cake I have a Dharma cake in the wings, waiting for you!)​


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2009)

Again, Randi, thank you! This is lovely.  You knew I'd be up for a risky cake!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 22, 2009)

View attachment cupcakeswithacherryontop.jpg



Happy Birthday Nancy!!

I was all set to post a pic of a giant ice cream cupcake but then I found these - they're so pretty I couldn't resist. Hope you like them and I hope you're birthday is scrumpdillyicious!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2009)

View attachment zeppolesm.jpg



Happy Birthday HugKiss!!!

Thought you might like these creamy topped zeppoles. They look good to me!! Hope you're having fun today and celebrating to the max! Enjoy!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2009)

View attachment triple-chocolate-torte.jpg



Happy Birthday BigBellySSBBW!

oops! I'm late! Hope you still want cake!! How about a triple chocolate torte? And I hope you had a terrific birthday!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 25, 2009)

View attachment GreenTeaCheeseCake.jpg



Happy Birthday Sweet&Fat!

I thought you might appreciate a green tea cheese cake. Looks SOOO good! Hope you're having a marvelous birthday!!​


----------



## chocolate desire (May 26, 2009)

Yummmmmmo that looks so good I wanna lick my screen.



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 62099
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweet&fat (May 26, 2009)

Thank you so much! It looks delicious, and I love green tea! 



SoVerySoft said:


> View attachment 64369
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 26, 2009)

View attachment berries.jpg




Happy Birthday Tooz!!!

Thought you might appreciate this cake - it's got Maine Blueberries plus lots of other berries so they don't get lonely. Oh, and angel food cake. And whipped cream. What's not to love? Hope you're having a wonderful birthday!!​


----------



## goofy girl (May 26, 2009)

I'd like a slice of each, please :happy:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

love you randi!!! 

thank you for all the smiles you have put on my face with this thread and for all of the cakes that i am forever lusting after....

:bow:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2009)

View attachment karaoke1.jpg


Happy Birthday Aris!!!​
The perfect cake for the gal with the golden pipes! Big hugs and hope this is your best birthday ever!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 12, 2009)

View attachment pb cake hot fudge.jpg


Happy Birthday Ashley!!

You once mentioned peanut butter cake with hot fudge - so I thought I'd present you with this yummy-looking version. Wish the pic showed more - it's a tease! Enjoy your big day!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2009)

Just an FYI...I got so far behind on this thread while I was away at the bash for a week...I think I'm going to take a break with it for a bit.

If anyone else wants to post the cakes, feel free. Or we can let this thread nap for a while


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 26, 2009)

okie dokie Randi how was the Bash?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 26, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> okie dokie Randi how was the Bash?



It was the best one I've been to in a long, long time. I am so glad I went. Hope you can make it next year!


----------

